# Horgászsarok



## prof (2003 November 26)

Gondoltam itt a kávézóban egy kicsit a horgászatról is beszélgethetünk.
Remélem vannak pecások!
Én a verselésen és a sportlövészeten kívül ezt a sportott szoktam a leggyakrabban üzni. Kezdésnek egy vers még azért dukál az új topiba:

Horgászbotom

Horgászbotom mogyorófa
rajta jó erös a cérna
Úszom is van boros dugó
jöhet a hal szákba való.

Lehet kárász, keszeg, csuka
jó erös a mogyorófa,
könnyü, hajlik nem törik el
teszteltem is már snecikkel.

Horgom gombostü hajlítva,
fityeg rajta a giliszta
ha be kapja azt a potyka
bele rakom haltartómba.

Kifognám én ha rákapna
horgomon a csontkukacra
minden horgász titkos vágya
egy valódi szürke bálna.

Csak az a baj, patakunkban
inkább csak a béka csobban,
s partjainál több az egér
mint vizében csapó sügér.


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 26)

Szia Prof !

Kozottunk a legnagyobb horgasz a Csocsi. /termetre is/  
Az ot-hat kilos csukat amit fogtam siman elengedte,piros madzaggal a szajaban ! Hogy a fene egye meg azt a baromi jo szivet !!! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2003 November 26)

Miert kell minden topicot ugy kezdeni, hogy a Csocsi bena? 

.....


----------



## Melitta (2003 November 27)

Arrol a halrol nincs keped amelyik visszaszaladt vizet inni a folyoba? A porazt nem birta mert tul rovidre hagytad. :lol:


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 27)

Aranydragabogaram !!!! Hat az volt az elso !! A Pottyos !!! Mit gondolsz miert rakta fol ???? Hogy idegesitsen engem !!!! :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2003 November 27)

Bocsanat mostmar hogy mondod jobban megneztem, meg a poraza is a szajaba maradt.  
KAr hogy nem kivantatok elotte 3 kivansagot hatha teljesult volna :idea:


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 27)

Teveszted a csukat az aranyhallal !!! En csak egyet kivantam,amikor meglattam, hogy a Csocsi elengedte !!! Ne tudd meg mit !!!! :evil:


----------



## prof (2003 November 27)

*Képek*

Arról vílágosítsatok már fel, hogyan lehet képet feltenni. Nekem is lenne egy-kettő. (és hogyan lehet a név alá képet tenni?)
Mire szoktatok nyomulni és mivel? Látom csukutz és tepertő harcsa játszik.


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 27)

*Re: Képek*



prof írta:


> Arról vílágosítsatok már fel, hogyan lehet képet feltenni. Nekem is lenne egy-kettő. (és hogyan lehet a név alá képet tenni?)
> Mire szoktatok nyomulni és mivel? Látom csukutz és tepertő harcsa játszik.



Szia Prof !

Ha kepet akarsz a neved ala tenni, olvasd el a GY.I.K. oldalt. Legfelul balrol a masodik gomb.
A kepek kapcsolasat pedig el tudod olvasni a Computer kerdesek cimu rovat 3. oldalan !!!

Egyebkent a Csocsi nagyhalra nyomul csonakkal,meg halradarral !!!


----------



## Melitta (2003 November 28)

Ez aztan okossag!Nem kell orakig varni meg kapas van, vagy nincs.Jonnek a halacskak es mar csak kikell oket emelni a vizbol.
Csocsike biztonsaggal megussza a sok szunyogcsipest!
Na legkozelebb elmegyek en is veletek ilyen pecazasra.


----------



## csocsike (2003 November 28)

Na csak gyere, ugy is capara megyunk


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 28)

Honnan veszunk csalit ??? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 November 28)

Tudsz vizisielni :?: :evil:


----------



## pitti (2003 November 29)

csocsike írta:


> Tudsz vizisielni :?: :evil:


Ne riogasd a capakat. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2003 November 29)

Csak nem gondoltad hogy pecazas urugyen capa vadaszatra is elmegyek?
Sose lehet tudni meg leharapnak a felesleges kiloimat.


----------



## Forgoszel (2003 November 29)

csocsike írta:


> Miert kell minden topicot ugy kezdeni, hogy a Csocsi bena?



Szia Csöcsike!

1. Azért mert TE egy jelenség vagy, és ezt irigylik Tőled a fiúk :twisted: 
2. Gratula a halacskához!! Ez nagyon szép fogás volt!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2003 November 29)

Koszonom vigasztalo szavaidat, tudod a csukat a Feri fogta ami nem nagy kunszt, ha megmutatom, hogy kell  Elengedni a halat, ugy ,hogy a Fei nevu szadista vadallat ne fojtson vizbe, az a kunszt  En mar voltam a tiszteletbeli tagja is az allatvedo liganak, ez viszont nem vicc. Kulonben is a Ferko olyan mulatsagos amikor ideg-beteg. A peca tura utan gyakran latogatta a fonovert :shock:


----------



## prof (2003 December 1)

Hát nálunk nincsenek cápák csak ilyen kis halacskák, néha nagyobbak.


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 1)

Gyerekek :!: 
Én nagyon szeretem -nézni- a pecásokat :!:  
Óriási fazonok  :!:  

A vérnyomásom nagyon alacsony, és bizony teljesen rendbejön ha látom, hogy a méreten aluli halacskákat visszadobják a vízbe :evil: 
Hiába bíztatom Öket, hogy ezt ne tegyék, azt mondják, hogy a törvény....na ilyenkor OK. a vérnyomásom :!:  :..:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 1)

Zsókuci !!

Itt tökéletes lenne a vérnyomásod !! A Csöcsi a méretnél kétszer nagyobbakat is visszahajigálja !!! :x :evil:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 1)

Ferikém :roll: 
Törvényileg, avagy a Te kinzásodra történik mindez :evil:  :?:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 1)

Természetesen irígységből !! Irigyelte, hogy milyen szép nagy csukát fogtam !!! :twisted:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 1)

Mecsoda rút dolog az irigység  

A csukát hentesnél vetted :?: 8)  , mármint amit épp fogtál :?: :roll: :..:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 1)

Fenéket !!! A Csöcsi szeme láttára a tóból !!! Ezért irigyli !!! :evil:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 1)

Jajj, akkor súlyos az eset  :roll: :..:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 1)

Súlyos volt az eset is. Na de a hal !!! :x 

Vagy hat kiló ! :x


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

Feri T írta:


> Fenéket !!! A Csöcsi szeme láttára a tóból !!! Ezért irigyli !!! :evil:




Irigyli a Pitti, vagy a rosebb, orulok, hogy majdnem volt sikerelmenyed :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 2)

Ja,most má én is ezt mondanám !!! Te csak vedd tudomásul, hogy elengedted a sikerélményemet !! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

Aztat en soha meg sem fogtam :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 2)

Dehogynem !!! Két kézzel markoltad !!! Kép is van róla !!! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

Soha nem fenykepeztel le pisiles kozben. Mirol beszelsz? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

......


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 2)

Ki beszélt itt pisilésről ??? Fogalmazászavarban szenvedsz !!! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

En nem tudom, ki beszel rola?


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

Mit vagsz fol arra a nyamvadt csukara. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

......


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

......


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

.....


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

.....


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 2)

A halas boltodnak ki volt a beszállítója ?? Szép halakat vitt neked !!! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

Hat nem volt olcso :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 2)

Mingyá gondoltam én is !! Nem, hogy inkább pálinkát vettél volna ennyi pénzen . :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 2)

Hiaba fotoznak egy palinkas uveggel a honom alatt, nincs ilyen sikerem :shock:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 3)

Gondolod, így van ??? :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 3)

Most vegre elismerted, hogy gondolkodom. Hah / satani kacaj/ :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 3)

Minden esetre megpróbálsz !!! Ez önmagában a végeredményt nem befolyásolja !! :idea: 8)


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 3)

Gonosz vagy :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 3)

Csak logikus előrelátás !! :twisted: :!:


----------



## prof (2003 December 3)

Csocsike! 
Itt az a szó beszéd járja , hogy Kanadában a ponty olyan szemét hal, mint nálunk a Naphal.
Ez igaz?


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 3)

El vagyunk kenyeztetve, nagyon sok, a pontynal kedveltebb izu hal van, Plane a ponty a fenekrol taplalkozik, tehat ulledeket szemetet eszik. Nehez pucolni ,soik a szalka, stb. Ezeknek a begyepesedett agyuaknak enyi eleg. Az utobbi egy-ket evben kezd terjedni a horgaszata, de csak mint sport hal, tehat elengedik, mint a Feri csukajat :evil: Nem tudom miert, de itt sokkal gyakrabban fogsz 10 kg folotti pontyot mint 1 kilosat. Aki szeret ra horgaszni annak valosagos paradicsom :? Nyugodtan kerdezz ha tudok valaszolok 8)


----------



## pitti (2003 December 3)

Itt a tukorponty ismeretlen. Csak vadponty van. Akkorak mint egy tehen. Jo halaszlet foztem belole. 8) A Canadaiak szornyulkodve neztek, hogy a barbar keleteuropai pontyot fog, es meg haza is viszi!


----------



## prof (2003 December 4)

Engem akkor néztek örültnek amikor a jó tenyeres naphalacskákat nem dobtam ki nagy ivben a partra, hanem megnyuztam és lefiléztem. Persze aki megkostólta az már nem nagyon finnyáskodott mert az husa az valami süllö és pisztráng közötti átmenet és még az is oda volt érte aki elötte azt mondta hogy a naphal mérgező. (ekkora baromságot!)


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 4)

A Naphal az a kinaiak kedvence, legalabbis ezen a fold reszen. Vodor szamra hordjak. Van egy par sullos kepem, meg tavaj tavaszrol .


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 4)

....


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 4)

Itt fogtuk oket .Belewille .Ont. Trent canal.


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 4)

Silver Boss , ez helyetesiti a keszeget. Kinaiak eszik, jo jatszani vele


----------



## prof (2003 December 4)

Én meg itten szok nyomni a pecát.


----------



## prof (2003 December 4)

És illeneket fogunk.


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 4)

Nagyon szep ,ugyes vagy. 8)


----------



## prof (2003 December 5)

A fenéket vagyok ügyes a nagy halakat mindig elszalasztom. 
(ha meg megfogom akkor nem tudok róla jó fényképet csinálni. hu de rossz duma)

Én jó részt domira, balinra és jaszkóra szoktam horgászni, meg néha pisztrángra. Nagyon ritkán másra is, például ilyenkor télen mennyhalra. 
A módszerek közül szinte csak a legyezést használom, csak már az emlitett menyusozásnál és ha néha paducozok vagy márnázok akkor szoktam kukacolni.


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 5)

prof írta:


> Én jó részt domira, balinra és jaszkóra szoktam horgászni, meg néha pisztrángra. Nagyon ritkán másra is, például ilyenkor télen mennyhalra.
> A módszerek közül szinte csak a legyezést használom, csak már az emlitett menyusozásnál és ha néha paducozok vagy márnázok akkor szoktam kukacolni.





Amikor ilyeneket irsz, keszulj fol, bizonyos inzultusra  A Feri meg a Pitti az tudatlan es a koto-szavakon kivul nem sokat ertenek belole. / Ebbol sem  /


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

prof írta:


> Én jó részt domira, balinra és jaszkóra szoktam horgászni, meg néha pisztrángra. Nagyon ritkán másra is, például ilyenkor télen mennyhalra.
> A módszerek közül szinte csak a legyezést használom, csak már az emlitett menyusozásnál és ha néha paducozok vagy márnázok akkor szoktam kukacolni.



Egészen elképesztö, milyen kirekesztettnek érzem magam 
Olyan szép a Magyar nyelv :roll: 
Kérhetem a közérthetö hozzászólást Kedves Prof :?: :roll:   :..:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 5)

......


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

Csöcsike :idea: 
Ez lenne a kukacos, esetleg a domi, balin :?:  
Így pácban hagyni szegény fejem :roll: :shock: :88:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 5)

Ez kerlekszepen egy csuka . Kishal kukucskal a szajabol. Amit a Prof irt azt en ertem, de hagyom ,hogy o bontakozzon ki


----------



## Judith (2003 December 5)

Na, hála az égnek, nem vagyok egyedül. Horgászatul én sem értek.


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

Judith  
Na, hála az égnek, hogy látlak :shock:   :..:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 5)

Prof !

A Csöcsi is szokott kukacozni. Ráteszi a kukacát a horogra, aztan amikor fog vele egy snecit,akkor visong örömében!!! Másra már úgy sem jó !!  :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 5)

A sneci? :shock:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

A horog


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 5)

A kukac !


----------



## Melitta (2003 December 5)

NA akkor most melyik?


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

Melitta  
A Prof biztosan tudni fogja :!: :shock: :roll:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 December 5)

Prof :shock: 
Mar ne haragudj, de nincsen neked egy szinkronizalt Magyar hangod?? :shock: :shock: 
Nagyon szep amit leirtal, de be kell vallanom, en sem ertettem belole a kotoszavakon kivul semmit :roll: :shock: 
Tobbszor is atolvastam, oda-vissza, :shock: :? de sehogyan sem jott ossze :? :? :? 
Egyebken gyonyoru ki essze, es az a magyartanar aki erti, biztosan ad ra egy csillagos otost :wink:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

Dulikám  
Velünk van a baj, hidd el  :..:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 December 5)

Zsokuci 8) az lehet, de ha en nem fogok halat az elso ot percben akkor nem is erdekel tovabb a dolog, hanem elvonulok egy jo konyvvel es napozok :wink: 
Ebbol kifolyolag pontosan ennyit ertek a horgaszathoz :roll:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

Duli  
Én nagyon szeretem a pecásokat  , ennyi pihentagyú, jó humorú emberke egyrakáson :roll: 
Szeretem Öket hallgatni és hatalmasat rötyögni a szövegükön!
A legfontosabb, hogy halálra idegesítem Öket, szerény módszereimmel, az aztán a jó kikapcs   :..:


----------



## prof (2003 December 8)

*S lön világosság*

"Én jó részt domira, balinra és jaszkóra szoktam horgászni, meg néha pisztrángra. Nagyon ritkán másra is, például ilyenkor télen mennyhalra. 
A módszerek közül szinte csak a legyezést használom, csak már az emlitett menyusozásnál és ha néha paducozok vagy márnázok akkor szoktam kukacolni."

Lábjegyzet horgászul nem tudoknak:
domi=fejes domolykó, közepesre növö fehér hal, a nagyja (1 kg fölött) már ragadozó is lehet.
fehér hal= minden olyan hal amelyik nem ragadozó, vagyis nem más halakat eszik hanem bogarat meg ilyesmit (kukacot)
balin = balin (ragadozó önhal, fenekeszeg) nagyobb termetü villámgyors ragadozó hal, nincsenek fogai!
jaszkó= ónos jász (jaszi) a domihoz hasonló hal de ritkában ragadozó, inkább békés hal féle.
a pisztrángot remélem ismeritek. (ez az ami pöttyös, de lehet tengeri meg kövi, de van basztard is amit tigrisnek vagy márványnak hivnak, de ez csak félig pisztráng mert az anyukája vagy az apukája szajbling volt és van még a szivárványos is meg sztilhead és kemloops, de ezek nem is igazi káposzták hanem csendes óceáni lazacok)
menyus= mennyhal, édes vizi tökehal féle, szinte csak télen lehet fogni természetes csalikkal (giliszta, légypodró, sertés tüdö vagy máj, kis hal)
legyezés= mülegyezö horgászat (flyfishing) nem természetes csalit hanem apró, szörböl tolból készitett csalikkat használva folyik a halak becsapása.
paducozok= paducra horgászok
márnázok= márnára horgászok
paduc= közepes termetü fehérhal, általában moszatott eszik, amit a kövekröl csipeget le.
márna= közepes termetü, sebes folyó vizet kedvelö fehér hal, baromi erös.
kukacolni= gilisztával vagy csontkukaccal (légypondróval) való horgászat

Remélem most már jobban érthetö. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 8)

Most mar ertem a logodat  Prof. :656:


----------



## prof (2003 December 8)

*Csocsikenek*

Ugylátszik nevet kell változtatnom.


----------



## Laci (2003 December 8)

Hát már nagyon rám(nk) fért egy kis fejtágítás horgászügyileg.
Ugyan én is elolvastam amit írtatok a Csöcsivel,de a legnagyobb része kínai volt.Eddig!Azt persze nem mondom,hogy meg is tudtam mindent jegyezni,de legalább már kapisgálom :wink: .


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 8)

*Re: Csocsikenek*



prof írta:


> Ugylátszik nevet kell változtatnom.




Miert ,szerintem tok jo


----------



## prof (2003 December 8)

Laci! Ez még csak bemelegités volt. Majd amikor arról cserélünk eszmét, hogy hogyan kell az s-es végü f-es zsinórral, a bokorugró Alexadrát az akadó mögül, twister szerü mozgással föltornázni a gurnyó tükrébe, na akkor kell majd a szótár.


----------



## Laci (2003 December 8)

A twister nem egy hurrikán :roll: :roll: ?


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 8)

Laci, orulok, hogy a tobbit erted


----------



## Laci (2003 December 8)

Csöcsi !

Jól látod,hogy csak ezt értem(kicsit) :wink: .
Talán még az Alexandra ismerős.De ő Béres. Azt hiszem....
De ez sem biztos :shock: .


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 8)

Ne add fol a remenyt, Prof biztos ezt is elmagyarazza. ez egy olyan. Karacsonykor lesz feleltetes is.


----------



## Laci (2003 December 8)

A feleltetésnél a saját dugámba dőlnék :lol: !


----------



## Judith (2003 December 8)

Én már most kijelentem, hogy essünk tul rajta, és buktassanak meg. Ez nekem tul magas.


----------



## prof (2003 December 9)

Karácsonykor nem lesz feleltetés, csak hal evés. :lol: 
(Legalább is annak aki fogott. *A szupermarket polca nem számit horgász helynek!*)


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 9)

Prof, röhögni fogsz ! Én szeretek pecázni, de nemcsak, hogy nem eszem meg a halat, de kézzel meg se fogom !


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 9)

Erre tanu vagyok, meg a csukajat is nekm kelett viszadobnom :shock:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 December 9)

Gyerekek !  
Nekem oriasi makom van veletek szemben, mert kulonbejaratu ketlabon jaro sajat "horgasz-szotaram "van. A csocsike ugyanis pontosan ugyanugy magyarazta a kinainak tuno Prof fele hozzaszolast ahogyan az kesobb le lett irva.
Csak azt tudnam honnan tudta :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## prof (2003 December 9)

dulifuli! Még nem hallottál a kinai-magyar rokonságról?


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 9)




----------



## pitti (2003 December 9)

prof írta:


> dulifuli! Még nem hallottál a kinai-magyar rokonságról?


A Csocsi ugyesen leplezi, hogy vegulis O egy kicsi randa sargaboru vagott szemekkel? :shock:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 December 9)

pitti írta:


> prof írta:
> 
> 
> > dulifuli! Még nem hallottál a kinai-magyar rokonságról?
> ...


Pitti :shock: 
Lehet, hogy az is csak optikai csalodas, hogy a vallaig sem erek???? :shock: 

:shock: Prof! Mi koze ennek az egesznek a kinaiakhoz :shock: :shock:


----------



## prof (2003 December 10)

Nem csak a kinaiakhoz, de a pecához is van köze, dulifuli!
Mert történetesen a magyar hegyvidéki patakok, (ahun a pisztrángok szok uszkálni) szóval ezeknek a neve érdekes modon általában va-ra végzödik vagy hasonult. (Szinva, Ronyva, Tolcsva, Garadna, Bózsva, Jósva stb) Na most aztat senki nem tudtja hogy mi a fene az a va, de a kinaiban ez a szó pont a hegyi patakokat jelenti.
Ja és ezen kivül van még vagy 2000 szó ami szintén egyezik a magyar és a régi Han nyelv között, meg a rovásirás és a megfelelö kinai jelek is egyeznek. Szóval valamilyen müveltségi kapcsolat volt köztünk, és nagyon ugy tünik hogy nem mi öseink voltak azok aki többet tanultak a másiktól, hanem forditva!
Ja, és a csajnizok is szeretik a naphalat, és a bort! Együtt meg egészen finom egy kis fillézett naphal, vagy süllö, hirtelen vajban megkapatva, aztán kakukkfüvel, fokhagymával, borssal megszórva és egy kis tokajival megloccsintva.........utána meg sokkal..........


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 10)

prof írta:


> Együtt meg egészen finom egy kis fillézett ..............süllö, hirtelen vajban megkapatva, aztán kakukkfüvel, fokhagymával, borssal megszórva és egy kis tokajival megloccsintva



Ezt a süldöt még én is szeretem ! Leginkább a tarja részét !!  

Ifjonc koromban kosárlabdáztunk a kinai ifjusági válogatott ellen.A magam 186 cm-ével pigmeusnak éreztem magam,mert közöttük a legalacsonyabb is majdnem egy fejjel volt magasabb nálam. :idea: :wink:


----------



## prof (2003 December 10)

Na ja mert szeretnénk minnél több dolgot megismerni és ezért a világot beskatulyázuk. A kinaiak apró sárgák, a franciák meg csigát esznek, stb. Gyakran a pecában is a baj, hogy nem merünk uj dolgokat kiprobálni, ragaszkodunk a jól bevált módszerekhez és elgondolásokhoz, aztán jön valaki egy uj csalival vagy módszerrel és lealáz bennünket. 
A világ nem olyan mint ahogy mi elképzeljük!


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 10)

Ez a monolog, komoly elet-filozofiara vall


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 11)

....


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 11)

....


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 12)

Na ezzel a snecivel ne dicsekedj !! Alig hosszabb egy bicskánál ! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 12)

Az nem bicska ,hanem kard. Kulonben ilyen csali meretet hasznalok muskizashoz :shock:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 12)

Ha anno annak idején az eleink ilyen hosszúságú karddal harcoltak volna,akkor mi nem interneteznénk itt, az hétszentség ! :idea: :!:


----------



## prof (2003 December 12)

De a Csocsike tudja: ha rövid a kardod told meg egy hosszu lépéssel! (vagy egy házmesterrel)
És különben sem a méret a lényeg, henem az hogy milyen játékos.


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 12)

Vegre egy ertelmes orult :656:


----------



## prof (2003 December 12)

Igyexik az ember :7: , pláne ilyen társaságban.:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 12)

Koszonom elismero szavaidat, tudod a hulyeseg nem ismer hatarokat  

Meg ket het es indul a jeghorgaszat.


----------



## prof (2003 December 12)

Ha lesz jég akkor nálunk is lesz, hanem lesz akkor majd exportáltatunk töletek. Ebben ugy is nagyhatalom Kanada.
Én mormiskával szok nyomulni sügérre a lékben, de ha nincs fagy csak hideg, akkor a legyező cucra teszem az apró mormiskákat és ugy fogom öket merülö végü uszós zsinorral.


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 12)

Az jo. Itt 40-60 centis jeg van, kocsival szoktunk bemenni a tora. Altalaba csukazunk kishallal. Sullo esetleg suger johet meg szamitasba. Nagyobb tavakon tavi pisztrang es feher hal. :shock:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 12)

Ráadásul, ha véletlenül elalszol, akkor belefagy a tóba a kukacod ! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 12)

Mit foglalkozol az en kukacommal :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 12)

Csak elképzeltem a jég fogságában ! Felvidított a gondolat ! Jól indul a nap !


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 12)

Egyem a szivedet, kessel ,villaval :evil:


----------



## Judith (2003 December 12)

So, paprika, bors, mustár már nem is kell mellé?


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 12)

A so meg a bors az ok, csip meg mar :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 12)

csocsike írta:


> Egyem a szivedet, kessel ,villaval :evil:



Már annak se tudsz örülni, hogy vidulok ??? Milyen barát vagy ??? 
Szürke ?? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 13)

Kovidinka :evil:


----------



## prof (2003 December 17)

Holnap megyünk menyusozni!
A melegitöket már beszereztük. Valódi paprika páleszt sikerült keriteni, és még egy kis mézzel meg is javitotuk mert elsö az egézség, és a méz egézséges. (meg a paprika is, pláne pálinkában!)
Kis hallal probálkozunk mert most még a nagyobb halakra lehet számitani azok meg inkább az élö csalira mennek.
Remélem sikerül néhány jó fotót is késziteni a társaságról, lehetöleg halakkal.


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 17)

Sok sikert, varjuk a kepeket


----------



## prof (2003 December 18)

Te Csocsike! :? 
A nagyapám ha valaki halászat elött beszólt neki hogy "jó fogást" vagy "sok sikert" :twisted: földhöz vágta a kalapját, megtaposta aztán haza ment. :?: 
Ilyet kivánni a legnagyobb baj egy halász vagy horgász embernek! :idea: 
"Szart a tarisznyába" azt lehet kivánni de mást nem nagyon illik. :lol: 

Amugy majd itten fogunk nyomulni:


----------



## Feri T (2003 December 18)

Prof !

Akkor kívánom Nektek a népi Kína össztermékét !!!


----------



## prof (2003 December 19)

Ferikém sajnos elkéstél a jó kivánsággal! :cry: 
Olyan kabarét ritkán látni mint amit mi tegnap lemüveltünk.
Kezdötött azzal hogy a haver aki az egészet szervezte influenzás lett és nem jött. :evil: 
Mi azért négyen, én meg két barátom és a butykos lementünk a partra. :wink: 
Még szürkületben elhelyezkedtünk. A Toni barátom kishallal betette az egyik szerelését és neki állt a másiknak amikor már vitte is a halat valami. :?: 
Nagy nehezen a part közelbe vontatta, hát egy jó 5-ös csuka volt. Már majdnem megszákoltuk amikor elharapta a zsinórt, mert ugye menyusra nem használiunk drot elökét. :twisted: 
Aztán az Árpi akkár mit csinált, ha gilisztát, ha kis halat, ha tüdöt tett fel, mindenre csak sügért fogott vagy durbincsot.  
Én meg semmit! :twisted: 
(De kétszer becsusztam a vizbe!) 
Na azért abutykos világitott rendesen hogy valami jó is legyen a dologba.  
Igy aztán amikor este 11 után haza mentünk nagyon hamar elaludtam. :wink: 
Minden esetre a következö pecát nem jelentem be elöre a Csocsinak.
Majd csak utána küldöm a beszámolot és a képeket.


----------



## csocsike (2003 December 19)

Nem koll mindjart melre szivni ez en jokivansagaimat. Csak kiprobaltam egy osi indian atkot, Bejott. Nem az en hibam.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Január 15)

Horgászok drága pácban

NSZ • 2004. január 15.


Többet kell fizetni a horgászatért, a szabályok nem változnak – így foglalhatók össze a horgászokat érintő legfontosabb idei tudnivalók. A 300 ezer horgásznak a hatósági díjak miatt kell mélyebben a zsebébe nyúlnia: a vizsga és az állami horgászjegy ára száz százalékkal emelkedik. Emellett a területi engedélyek is drágulnak, a legnépszerűbb horgászvizeken az inflációt meghaladó mértékű jegyáremelés várható. Ami a jogi szabályozást illeti, minden marad a régiben: horgászni továbbra is csak egyesületi tagként, az állami jegy birtokában lehet. A horgászjegyet csak az válthatja ki, aki letette a horgászvizsgát, és leadta (január 10-ig) a tavalyi fogásokat tartalmazó fogási naplóját. 


Horgászvizsga ??? 

Hogy kell kukacot rakni a horogra 101. 
Ekkora marhaságot.


----------



## prof (2004 Január 23)

Lényegében igazad van Spanky!
Miért kell vízsgázni?
Ha valaki be tartja a szabályokat az horgászhatna vizsga nélkül is, aki meg nem tartja be, az meg ne horgászhasson!
Úgyan így lehetne a fegyver, meg akkár a jogosítvány is, repülő vezetői engedély, hajó vezetői, ha valaki alkalmas rá, akkor járjon neki alanyi jogon, de a szabályokat tartsa be!
Egy vizsga alkalmával úgysem lehet minden szabályt felkérdezni. A lényeg az hogy betartják-e őket.
Csak az a baj, hogy amiben itt "élünk", az nem demokrácia hanem bürokrácia.


----------



## prof (2004 Január 30)

Nem rég halottam egy jó etettő anyagról.  
Az egyik munkatársam nyáron a legnagyobb kánikulában, amikor semmilyen hal nem mozdult már napok óta, egymás után fogta a potykákat vele. 8) 
Történt ugyanis, hogy a neje paradicsomot rakott el téli. A megfözőtt paradicsomot ledarálta, a levét elspajzolta a fent maradó héjakat és magot viszomt ki akarta dobni. Ekkor jött a srácnak a szikra :idea: 
Belekeverte ezt a trutyót az etető kajába :!: 
Kibalagott az egyik tóra, ahová már napok óta csak azért járt minden horgász, hogy a fürdöző csajokat bámulja, mert a vízhez csak sót és paprikát kellett volna tenni és kész lett volna a halászlé, szóval 10 perc alatt fogott két potykát (4-5kg), majd egy negyedóra múlva egy jó 8kg-osat.

Na ez az egész csak onnan jutott eszembe, hogy láttam tegnap a Nyújorki időjárási jelentést. Hát rájuk nyitottátok a frigót rendesen.
:wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Január 30)

Hideg ugyben mi sem panaszkodunk. Egyebkent van ket honap igazolatlan hianyzasod. Szegyeld magad


----------



## prof (2004 Február 3)

bocsike csocsike! 
szabadságon voltam, aztán meg dógoztam mint állat, és nem is lehetett felgyünni ide, elég gyakran csak a kért lap nem jelenithetö meg felirat vót a képernyön
na ja mer influenzás vót a net
nekem meg csak itten van a munkahelyemen elérhetöségem
hogy vannak a halak felétek?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 3)

Hat jo , de elo ne forduljon megint. A halak jol vannak. Iden telen nem voltam kint, ahogy oregszem az othon melege egyre erossebben tart vissza a sza...ra fagyastol


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 3)

csalogatjak mindenfele dolgokkal ki a halacskakat a jeg alol.
De fogas helyet legtobbszor nathat kapnak a nagy fagyoskodasba, mit sem hasznal a bemelegitonek kortyolgatott nedu.


----------



## prof (2004 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> csalogatjak mindenfele dolgokkal ki a halacskakat a jeg alol.
> De fogas helyet legtobbszor nathat kapnak a nagy fagyoskodasba, mit sem hasznal a bemelegitonek kortyolgatott nedu.



na ja mert nem a prof féle mézes-paprikás-házi-viszkit kortyolják

recept:

négy deci jó hp lehetöleg tiszta szilva
négy deci viszki
két deci méz
és három darab erős paprika

legalább egy nap állásidö, de az igazi két hónap után, csak ezt a kort még egy sem érte meg, igy ez csak legenda, mint a becsületes politikus
története.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 3)

Ez az azonnali gyomorfekely receptje :5:


----------



## prof (2004 Február 4)

Elfelejtkeztél a mézröl!

Ez ezért kell bele,
hogy az ember bele
védve legyen
és bármit egyen
vagy igyon
kibélelje,
gondolom.

Amúgy a mézet a halak is szeretik, a mézes-pálinkás-mazsola, az egyik legjobb csali.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 4)

A palinkas mazsolat en is szeretem. Nem hiszem, hogy a halaknak eselyuk lenne megkostolni :shock:


----------



## prof (2004 Február 5)

Te kis torkos!
 
A másik, szerintem szuper csalit azért biztos nem szereted, ez pedig a fokhagyma ízesítésű enyhén erjedt kukorica, némi vanilia és fahéj keverékkel megbolonditva, egy kis piros füszer paprika szinezéssel, egy pár csepp törköly pálinkával.
Akkor az igazi amikor még az illata olyan "sármos", nem tudod hogy kellemetlen vagy kellemes. Minden esetre ez az állapot csak néhány napig van, aztán egyértelmüen fergetegesen görényriasztó lesz, és csak gázálarcban lehet a horogra tűzni, ha a halőr le nem lő, mert biológiai terroristának néz. :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 5)

Ez jo volt


----------



## palko (2004 Február 8)

Kanadában hogy lehet horgászni?
Kell engedély vagy horgászvizsga?
Vagy állampolgári jog a horgászat?
(állítólag az USA-ban az...igaz ez?)
Nos?

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 8)

Kell fizetni 17 $-art azt meny pecazni. Amit tudni kell, marmint melyik a hal eleje, erdoben vagy vizben el, mikor lehet fogni/ tudod a parzasi idoszak alatt te sem szereted ha mas ott olalkodik a kukacaval/ van egy kis fuzetecske, amit ha akarod elolvasod ,ha akarod nem. Viszont ha nem tartod be a szabalyokat 5000$ a bunti :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 8)

Nagyon király ország ez a Kanada!!!

Vannak halak is?


----------



## prof (2004 Február 9)

Tudod Palkó, ahol van hal, ott nincs bürokrácia, ahun meg nincs (kis hazánkban) ottan meg van, úgyhogy egy-egy. :roll:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 9)

És a vadászat az hogy áll Kanadában?
Mit mondanak a szigorú bajusszú emberek?
Egyszer&amp;#369; földi halandó mehet-e vadászni?
Mi kell hozzá?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 9)

Ide kell jonni eloszor. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 9)

palko írta:


> És a vadászat az hogy áll Kanadában?
> Mit mondanak a szigorú bajusszú emberek?
> Egyszer&amp;#369; földi halandó mehet-e vadászni?
> Mi kell hozzá?




Vadaszathoz eloszor is fegyverviselesi engedely kell, utana puska, majd vadjegy utana vad. :shock: Egy jegy a medvere 50 $ Ozre20$ No pleasert fizetnek


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 9)

csocsike írta:


> No pleasert fizetnek


De csak akkor, ha bore ki van cserezve. :roll:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 9)

Abban a csocsi profi!!!! :lol: A padlaslepcson szaritjuk a boroket :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 9)

Pszt. :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 9)

És négerszínük van...vagy izé...feketék?
 


Macit nem l&amp;#337;hetek, ez Vera kifejezett kívánsága....és mást se...
...viszont szeret pecázni...ami igencsak nagy megelégedettségemre szolgál... :lol: 
De azért majd egyszer kipróbálhatom a puskád, Csöcsi? :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 9)

Nyugodtan. Itt ugy is sok a jigaboo


----------



## palko (2004 Február 9)

Jigaboo náni?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 9)

Mi az a nani :?: :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 9)

Nem artana keresni egy tolmacsot :lol:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 9)

Náni=miaz? (japánul)
Aszittem a jigaboo is japán szó...vagy nem?
 
Verát nagyon érdekli a jigaboo....ha nekem nem árulod el, akkor legalább neki...!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

A jigaboo az afrikai nem feherek itteni elnevezese. szleng.


----------



## prof (2004 Február 10)

Ez olyan mint nálunk a dakota meg a meszkálléró és a brazil. :idea: 

Há éccsed mánn meg Páálkóú tezsvér. Há ottan izs vannak kisebbségek. Osztán szeretik is üket, mer becézik.:roll:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Oké...rendben...így már értem...  
Nálunk itt szokeresz-ek vannak..
:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Ez itt egy olyan vegyes nep, hogy csak kisebsegek vannak. Az oszd meg es uralkodj elv tokeletessen mukodik :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Akkor alkothatok saját magammal is koalíciót?
A Palkóval mindig veszekszünk, hogy melyikünk a skizofrénebb...
Üdv.

Béla


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Na ez komoly cirkusz lesz, bunyozni is szoktatok?


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Most nem érek rá...ezt a köcsög Bélát kell helyretennem...mindjárt adok neki 2 keményet meg egy lágyat...pill. mindjárt jövök... :x 

P


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Segitsek?  :555:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Segíthetnél lefogni ezt a baromarcút...

..... HÚÚÚ...BA.zmeg ne harapj!......
ss

xyvsdg
fdbgdf

ersdf
dsfsÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁááááááááááááááásv....

cghy y rt5hbzg gtv GGGGGGGGGGGggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggg!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Ki nyert? Elkestem? Szegeny Palko.


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Méégg nmncs végggggg.e.e.e.......! :x


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Kuzdj, ne hagyd magad


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Na...kaptam egy lélegzetvételnyi szünetet...közben bekaptam a pirulát...úgyhogy Béle vesztett... Huhhhhh.....Hadd fújjam ki magam....Majdnem kilökött az ablakon ez az álat...! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Most mar meg mondom, en neki drukoltam :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Nyupágágyíjtye!

Ráduszítom! :x


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Majd jon a lavoros a lovasagi husdaralojaval ami mellesleg ontott vas es ad majd neked csak ilyeszgessel :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Én meg el&amp;#337;veszem....el&amp;#337;veszem...a...azt el&amp;#337;veszem..........na azt nem, de ....el&amp;#337;veszem.........a HURKATÖLT&amp;#336;T! 
Bánzááááááj!
8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Te azt hasznalod? :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Na jó...akkor még el&amp;#337;veszem...a...zsírosbödönt és ráhúzom a fejedre...aztán meg jól megkopácsolom a fakanállal!
:?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 10)

Az aljassag mondhatnam fobenjaro bun.


----------



## palko (2004 Február 10)

Ez nem aljasság, csak frizura és szakáll karbantartás...hogy vízhatlan legyen....ne fagyjon rá könnyen a jég....ott a nagyon hideg Kanadában!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 11)

Majd ha kijosz ezt majd megbeszeljuk - 30 c-ban


----------



## palko (2004 Február 11)

Szeretem a hideget...ezért megyek oda...egy hógolyócsatában benne vagyok! Majd keresünk valami tétet...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 12)

Pl ki tudja eltelalni a Pitti fejit 8)


----------



## palko (2004 Február 12)

Kapok előnyt? Én kisebb vagyok... :?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 12)

Csak ne felejtsd el ,hogy kovet kell tenni bele


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Február 12)

Figyuzzatok!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cápával a lábán ment orvoshoz
RTL Klub Híradó - Horváth B. Ádám
2004-02-12 11:58:14 

Cápával a lábán ment orvoshoz egy fiatalember Ausztráliában. A férfit búvárkodás közben támadta meg a ragadozó, ami nem akarta elengedni. A kórházban végül sikerült leszedni, és ellátták a sérültet, aki néhány karcolással megúszta a kalandot. A cápa elpusztult. 

Cápával a lábán állított be a kórházba egy férfi Ausztráliában. A férfit úszás közben támadta meg a rettegett ragadozó, és nem akarta elengedni. 
A Sydney melletti strandon az emberek igencsak elcsodálkoztak, amikor egy férfi jött kifelé a vízből, és a lábán egy cápát vonszolt. Mint kiderült a 22 éves Luke a part közelében könnyűbúvárkodott, amikor hirtelen érezte, hogy valami megmarja a lábát. Odanyúlt egy 60 centis cápát tapintott meg. Megpróbálta leszedni, de nem sikerült, így kievickélt a partra, beült a kocsijába, és orvoshoz hajtott. A kórházban aztán hamar megszabadították a potyautastól, amely felnőtt korában a 3 métert is eléri. 

Luke az eset után elmondta, hogy valahol vicces volt az egész, de valószínűleg ugyanezzel a cápával nem szívesen találkozott volna néhány év múlva.


----------



## palko (2004 Február 13)

Legalább főzhetett egy finom cápalevest...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

Peca hely


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

.....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

......


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

.......


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

......


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

......A Gondok


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

......


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

Horgasztarsak


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

.....Vihar elott


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

......Kis csonakom.....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

.....


----------



## Laci (2004 Február 14)

A képen az egyik szalántai tó.A lányom fényképezte.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 14)

Nagyon szep kep


----------



## palko (2004 Február 21)

Csöcsi!

Nem ér így szaporítani a hozzászólásod számait!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 26)

:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 26)

MIlyen hal ez? :shock: 
Gondolom nem pecabottal fogtatok :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 26)

Ez harcsa es avval


----------



## prof (2004 Február 27)

Szerintem meg horoggal fogtátok! :idea: 
Ollant még nem láttam, hogy botra kapot volna a harcsa. :shock:


----------



## prof (2004 Február 27)

Csocsike.
Az 548-as kép izgalmas helyet mutat, azt szívesen megnézném, attól már csak a 672-es tetszett jobban.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 27)

Prof 
Teged is a lanyok jobban erdekelnek............mint a halak.
:lol:
EN meg ilyen nagy halat nem lattam :shock: mert ugyi a pecasok mindig azt mondjak hogy ekkora meg megnagyobb halat fogtak sose hittem nekik... :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 27)

Latod latod, majd nyaron elviszlek capara horgaszni. Ott egeszkozelrol figyelheted az esemenyeket


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 27)

Igazan nagyon aranyos vagy :evil:
Kulonben nem szimpatizalok a capakkal. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 27)

Es ok?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 27)

A capak lehet hogy birnanak .. 8) jokat harapni belolem de en meg is csak kihagynam ezt a talalkozast :roll:


----------



## palko (2004 Március 4)

Nagyon királyok ezek a képek Csöcsi!
Nincsenek közelebbi képek a horgásztársaidról?
Tudod mire gondolok... :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 4)

De vannak, Miert? :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Március 8)

Na ide velük!


----------



## prof (2004 Március 11)

A hét vége nálunk hosszú lesz mert ünnep meg minden, lehet hogy lesz egy kis peca is.  
A következőre meg szerveződik egy legyesszezon nyító túra.  
Nálatok mizujs a vízeken? :?:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 17)

A hajdani nagy gardahalászatokra emlékeznek október végén Tihanyban, amikor megrendezik a Gardália - 2003 elnevezésű kétnapos rendezvényt.


- Tavaly hagyományteremtő szándékkal elevenítettük fel a balatoni halászélet egykori híres eseményét, a gardahalászatot, és az azóta eltelt időszak megerősítette a lokálpatrióták kezdeményezésének jogosultságát, hiszen nagyon sok hazai és külföldi vendég reménykedik abban, hogy részese lesz a Visszhang dombon megtartandó látványos gardasütésnek - közölte az MTI-vel Bors István.

Tihany polgármestere elmondta: a régi idők halászai számára ünnepet jelentett a balatoni őshonos halnak, a gardának a nagy őszi vonulása, amikor telelésre gyülekeztek nagy "bandákban" a tihanyi kútnál, ahol a legmélyebb a tó vize. Látóknak nevezett emberek járták a félsziget legmagasabb dombjait, és jelzésükre minden valamire való halász csónakba ült, és a gazdag halászzsákmány reményében kievezett a vízre. A hálók behúzása után népünnepély kezdődött, amikor szőlővenyigén megsütötték a gardát és megkóstolták az új bort.

Bors István jelezte: október 24-én, pénteken, halászléversennyel kezdődik a rendezvény és a művelődési házban gasztronómiai kiállításon mutatják be a legjobb halételeket. Délután a Ghymes együttes szórakoztatja a vendégeket.

A Gardália - 2003 második napján kezdetét veszi a gardahalászat. A vendégek a kifutó hajókról nézhetik a halászatot, és a halfogást ünnepi szentmise keretében áldja meg Korzenszky Richárd perjel a Bencés Apátságban.

Délután kezdődik a gardasütés a Visszhang dombon, új tagokkal bővül a tihanyi borrend, néptáncosok és énekesek lépnek fel, miközben a vendégek megkóstolhatják a tihanyi vendéglősök különleges specialitásait.


----------



## prof (2004 Március 18)

Tudod Csocsike hogy kell legyezve gardát fogni? :?: 
Előszőr is kell egy hosszú szárú horog. :idea: 
Aztán az ember kedvenc söre, de csak üveges jó!!!
:idea: :idea: :idea: 
Óvatosan fel kell bontani a söricilint, vigyázva a kupakra hogy ne törjön meg, aztán a lehető leggyorsabban le kell guritani a tartalmát az ember hasába, nehogy más igya meg.  
Az óvatosan leszedett kupakot aztán a horogra hajlítva rá kell nyomni, úgy hogy a horog öble felfelé nézzen. :idea: 
Ezt aztán sima kegyes cajgal lehet dobálni, nem csak garda de egyéb halakat is lehet vele fogni. És ettől jobb légykötő módszer sincs szerintem. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 18)

Na ezt kiprobalom. Erdekesnek igerkezik. Koszi


----------



## prof (2004 Március 19)

Hajrá!
Nekem amugy az egészben az tetszik a legjobban, hogy egy idő után már az ember szándékosan akarja beszekítani a "legyet" hogy készítsen egy újat. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 19)




----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 23)

Nem lesz pontytilalom a Balatonon
2004. február 4. 13:46

A Balatonon nem lesz pontytilalom május 2. és június 15. között, így a horgászok a mostani hosszú hétvégén is nyugodtan hódolhatnak szenvedélyüknek - tudatta Szakál Tamás, a Balatoni Halászati Rt. horgászati ágazatvezetője az MTI-vel.


Tájékoztatása szerint a törvényi előírások szerint a fenti időszakban pontyfogási tilalom lenne érvényben a Balatonon, ám tudományos szakvéleményt kérve, valamint saját tapasztalataik alapján kérvényezték a megyei halászati felügyelőtől a tilalom feloldását.

Az engedélyt megkapták, ugyanis a szakemberek szerint a horgásztilalom feloldása nem veszélyezteti az ökológiai egyensúly felbomlását, így nincs akadálya annak, hogy aki pontyot akar fogni, megtehesse.

Az ágazatvezető ugyanakkor felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy az egyéb fajokra vonatkozó tiltás a törvényben meghatározott időszakokra vonatkozóan változatlanul érvényben van.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 23)

Lesz-e horgászparadicsom a Balatonból?
2004. február 10. 10:09

Lesz-e horgászparadicsom a Balatonból? címmel rendezett konferenciát a Balatoni Civil Szervezetek Szövetsége szombaton Balatonkenesén.


Szabó Tivadar, a szövetség elnöke egy friss felmérésre hivatkozva közölte: a Balaton-parti lakosság 82 százaléka, az önkormányzatoknak pedig 85 százaléka akar önálló balatoni régiót. Hozzátette, hogy ennek érdekében a tóparti civil szervezetek szövetsége mozgalmat indít, aláírásokat gyűjt és fórumokat rendez az év hátralévő részében.

Szabó Mátyás miniszteri biztos a Balaton alacsony vízállásával kapcsolatban elmondta: a hóolvadás mindössze 7-8 centiméternyi vízszint-emelkedést hozott a várt 20-25 centiméterrel szemben.

Megjegyezte: a tavasz kezdete óta mindössze 7 centiméternyi csapadék esett a balatoni régióban, az ilyenkor szokásos és átlagos 40-45 centiméternyi helyett. Szabó Mátyás közölte: a múlt nyárihoz képest jelenleg 6-7 centiméterrel alacsonyabb a Balaton vízállása.

- Most fordult elő először az, hogy a csapadék és a befolyó vizek mennyisége kevesebb, mint a párolgási veszteség - tette hozzá a miniszteri biztos.

A vízpótlásról szólva hangsúlyozta: a Rába vizének átvezetése lenne a logikus és a viszonylag olcsó megoldás, mivel 3-4 milliárd forintba kerülne a beruházás. A gond az, hogy a Rábában is kevés a víz, továbbá a terv heves tiltakozást váltott ki a folyó menti településeken.

Szabó Mátyás közlése szerint a vízátemelés környezeti és ökológiai hatásait vizsgáló akadémiai tudóscsoport szeptemberre készül el a tanulmánnyal, és azt követően dönt majd a balatoni vízpótlás kérdésében a környezetvédelmi és vízügyi miniszter. Megjegyezte: ha idén elkezdődnének a munkálatok, akkor is csak 2005-ben lehetne először átemelni vizet a Balatonba.

Szabó Mátyás utalt arra is, hogy a balatoni partvonal szabályozási tervének megfelelően a budapesti Várostervezési Intézet június 15-ig készíti el azt a dokumentációt, amelyben rögzítik, hogy hol lehet kikötőt, strandot, csónakmenhelyet és egyéb létesítményt építeni a jövőben.

Vojtkó Pál, a Balatoni Halászati Rt. vezérigazgatója elmondta, hogy 2004 januárjától várhatóan közhasznú társasággá alakul a cég.

Rámutatott arra, hogy a kht. fő feladata az ökológiai állományszabályozó halászat, a halvédelem, illetve a horgászat feltételeinek a javítása lesz. Utalt arra is, hogy a cég pénteken kötött együttműködési szerződést a Balaton és Térsége Regionális Horgász Szövetséggel.

A vezérigazgató közlése szerint 2004-től az eddigi évi 200-250 tonna helyett 350 tonna kétnyaras pontyot, valamint egymillió előnevelt, illetve 50 ezer egynyaras süllőt telepítenek a tóba.

Vojtkó Pál elmondta: tavaly összesen 600 tonna halat fogtak ki a Balatonból, ám ebből 270 tonna volt a kevésbé értékes busa és 290 tonna a keszeg, és csak 40 tonnányit tett ki a jól értékesíthető nemes halak mennyisége. Hozzátette: a busa- és a keszeghalászat a múlt évben 160 millió forintos veszteséggel járt.

A vezérigazgató végül elmondta: az átszervezési folyamat részeként idén mintegy 800 millió forint összegben terveznek ingatlanokat értékesíteni. Hozzáfűzte: nemrég értékesítették például a 320 hektáros nagyatádi tórendszert. Az 1500 hektáros somogyi tógazdaságukból azonban 850 hektárt megtartanak a Balaton halasításához, illetve a horgászturizmus fejlesztéséhez.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 2)

Hogy miert szeretek pecazni?


----------



## prof (2004 Április 2)




----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 2)

Dulika jobb lesz ha nem engeded egyedul pecazni az uradat!
A pecazas lehet hogy csak urugy :lol:


----------



## prof (2004 Április 2)

Bizony, és közben engedély nélkül SÖRÖZIK!!!!
:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 2)

Melitta írta:


> Dulika jobb lesz ha nem engeded egyedul pecazni az uradat!
> A pecazas lehet hogy csak urugy :lol:[/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laci (2004 Április 2)

Hohohohó! Nem is tutam,hogy horgászni ilyen csudijó... :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 2)

Latod mibol maradtal ki?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 2)

8)


----------



## prof (2004 Április 5)

A kép címe lemaradt: Vizi tánc.  
(csak azt nem tudni ki vezet kit) :?: 
Szegény cicus már nagyon a halálán lehetett ha így hagyta magát. :roll:


----------



## prof (2004 Április 8)

Basszus!
A jövő héten mentem volna pecázni egy pár napot, és erre pont akkor telepítenek a vizeinken, így tilalom lesz és nem lehet nyomulni. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 8)

Majus 15-ig itt is zarva van minden :evil:


----------



## prof (2004 Április 13)

Nálunk meg lehetne már nyomulni, de a vízek nem jók, legalább is a folyókon.


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Május 12)

Ösztöne hajtja
Extrém helyeken lógat
Fókusz
2004-05-10 21:00:01




Magyarország, süt a nap, vannak tökéletes tavak - a férfi mégsem marad. Kazahsztán, zord idő, embertelen körülmények - hősünk mégis nekivág. Újra és újra. Egy magyar horgász kicsit érthetetlen módon vágyódik olyan területre, ahol az életét teszi kockára. Mindezt a halak miatt! 



Oláh Béla nem kérkedik. Ha ő azt állítja, hogy egy óriási halat fogott, akkor az tényleg úgy van. De egy hencegő horgász szavainak csak ritkán hisznek az emberek, ezért rekordzsákmányát most le is filmezte, hogy bebizonyítsa, tényleg az ő hala volt a legeslegnagyobb, amit magyar ember valaha kifogott Kazahsztánban, legalábbis Oláh úr szerint. 

A nagy ho-ho-ho horgász eredetileg elektroműszerész, egész életét a horgászatnak szentelte. Kirándulásairól az utóbbi néhány évben filmet is készített. Az egyiken egy Beloga nevű halat rángat éppen a csónakba több órányi fárasztás, és persze szívós küzdelem után. Nem tévedés, az állat nem törpecápa, és még csak nem is műanyag, súlya pedig közel egy mázsa! 

Kazahsztánba először még a kilencvenes években jutott el. Senkit sem ismert, aki segítette volna, oroszul sem beszélt túl jól, halászösztöne viszont megállíthatatlanul üldözte: a többi horgásztól úgy hallotta, az Ural folyó egyik mellékágában igazán jó a kapás. Így hát maréknyi csapatával felkerekedett, és várta, mit hoz a jövő. 

A körülmények olyanok, lakhatás szempontjából, közlekedés szempontjából, hogy ide halandó ember egymaga nem tud kijutni - meséli. 

Oláh úrnak is csak nehezen sikerült. A zord időjárás, embert próbáló erőfeszítés és persze a szokatlan környezet megtette hatását. A kaland majdnem tragédiába torkollott. Hazaérkezése után a végletekig legyengült Oláh úr hetekig feküdt a kórházban élet-halál között, és még ekkor sem magáért aggódott. 

Konkrétan az életveszélyt úgy éltük át, hogy több Kazah embernek a holttestét láttuk az úszó folyóba, akik kipróbálták az orvhalászatot. 

A magyar csapatnak volt ugyan engedélye, de mindez az ottani hatóságoknak - tapasztalatai szerint- nem túl sokat jelent. Azt viszont szinte minden kazahsztáni tudja, hogy egy-egy óriásbeloga belsejében több tízmillió forint értékű ikra lapul. Akinek sikerül akár csak egyet is kifognia, ahogyan Oláh úrnak is, annak legalább egy évig egyáltalán nem kell dolgoznia a megélhetésért. A magyar horgász is a kazahsztáni zsákmányból éldegél azóta. 

Vannak az úgynevezett kuttyogató fák, amiket a harcsázó horgászatnál használunk, rezgést és hangot kelt, miután a vízbe a megfelelő módon beütjük. 

Ezzel a módszerrel, és néhány speciális segédeszközzel és persze hatalmas szerencsével sikerült a vállalkozó szellemű férfinek Nyugat-Szibériában élete eddigi legnagyobb halait kifogni. A mesterhorgász azonban nem elégszik meg élete legnagyobb halával. Ugyan még csak pakol, de néhány nap múlva ismét utazik, hogy a Kazah folyókban küzdjön meg az újabb kifognivalóval.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 12)

Sajnos ma tragedia tortent egy horgasszal.
Az atutoja becsuszott a vizbe es nem tudott kijutni belole.Mire a tuzoltok kihuztak mar nem elt.
:cry: 
Csak ovatosan azzal a pecazassal!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Július 1)

Ez akar egy orvossal is elofordulhatott volna :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 14)

A HET HORGASZA avagy csend, nyugalom, kikapcsolodas: http://attiba.argon.hu/toplista/horgasz.mpg


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 14)

\m/


----------



## Si (2004 Október 21)

Csak benéztem! Hátha én is kifogok valamit, itt a horgászok kozott! :wink:
Szia Efike! :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Szia te kis mertekrendszer :roll:


----------



## kaufmann (2004 Október 23)

Milyen halak vannak Kanadaban?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 23)

> Milyen halak vannak Kanadaban?


Nedvesek :idea:


----------



## kaufmann (2004 Október 24)

Aranyhalak nincsenek?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 24)

vannak hogy ne lennenek, meg meg harom kivansag is a Csocsike majd elmagyarazza :lol:


----------



## kaufmann (2004 Október 24)

Az aranyhalakra, hogy kell halaszni, puliszkaval, vagy gilisztaval?


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 24)

Szerintem a kukacra harapnak. :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 24)

az aranyhalak legalabb aranycsalira vagynak :wink: de ezt kevesen tudjak es holmi kukacokkal probalkoznak, es csodalkoznak ha a 3 kivansag elmarad :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 24)

Akkor csalit kell váltanom,mert én eddig kukaccal próbálkoztam. Hiába, változnak az idők! :?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 25)

kaufmann írta:


> Milyen halak vannak Kanadaban?






Elo, es doglott :evil:


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 29)

Hát egy kicsit necces lenne aranyhalra arancsalival halásznni. Főleg ha az ember profi behajító mint én. A rekordom egy nap 12 horog volt. Kicsit költséges mulatságnemde? Inkább maradok a kárásnál na meg a jól bevált gilisztánál.

Ja még valami. A döglött hal mire harap?


----------



## andika (2006 November 29)

Pistukánk még hogy nem talált ide??


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 29)

andika írta:


> Pistukánk még hogy nem talált ide??





Ide csak pecasok jarnak, aki a piacon veszi a halat az a Lehelre jar


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

andika írta:


> Pistukánk még hogy nem talált ide??


ezt magam sem értem ,hogy kerülte el a figyelmemet ez a topic,  *biztos* *éppen halért voltam a piacon*  de nagyon örülök hogy van ilyen és remélem sokan használjuk majd

* neked is hasonló jókat csöcsike*
:..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 29)

pistuka írta:


> ezt magam sem értem ,hogy kerülte el a figyelmemet ez a topic,  *biztos* *éppen halért voltam a piacon*  de nagyon örülök hogy van ilyen és remélem sokan használjuk majd
> 
> * neked is hasonló jókat csöcsike*
> :..:




Gondoltam, hogy erre rogton megjelensz


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

csocsike írta:


> Gondoltam, hogy erre rogton megjelensz











ezeket a halakat neked küldöm !kedves horgásztárs !:..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 29)

pistuka írta:


> ezeket a halakat neked küldöm !kedves horgásztárs !:..:


 


Koszonom. Nekem csak ilyen van


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

csocsike írta:


> Koszonom. Nekem csak ilyen van


 értem én ! ezekután dokumentálnom kell nekem is a fogásokat ha lesznek !be kell szereznem egy digitális fényképezőgépet! meg persze horgászni is meg kellene már tanulnom !


----------



## GIGI (2006 November 29)

zolikv írta:


> Hát egy kicsit necces lenne aranyhalra arancsalival halásznni. Főleg ha az ember profi behajító mint én. A rekordom egy nap 12 horog volt. Kicsit költséges mulatságnemde? Inkább maradok a kárásnál na meg a jól bevált gilisztánál.
> 
> Ja még valami. A döglött hal mire harap?


 

MIRE, MIRE?... hat a fuuube )) meg mire harmat szamolsz!  )))))


----------



## andika (2006 November 29)

pistuka írta:


> értem én ! ezekután dokumentálnom kell nekem is a fogásokat ha lesznek !be kell szereznem egy digitális fényképezőgépet! meg persze horgászni is meg kellene már tanulnom !



És a csuka??


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

andika írta:


> És a csuka??


ja igen de az nem ilyen tipusú " trófea fotó " ennek is megvannak a szabályai  majd készitek ha lesz rá alkalom ,remélem még az idén összejön 1-2 szebb példány !


----------



## andika (2006 November 29)

Értem!
Akkor megesszük!


----------



## szferi (2006 November 29)

sporttársak!gyerünk,csukára fel!!!!


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

andika írta:


> Értem!
> Akkor megesszük!


de meg ám nagyon finom a csuka sülve


----------



## andika (2006 November 29)

pistuka írta:


> de meg ám nagyon finom a csuka sülve


Idesanyám is mondotta volt..


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

andika írta:


> Idesanyám is mondotta volt..


mert ő egy igazi konyhaművész  és ért hozzá


----------



## andika (2006 November 29)

pistuka írta:


> mert ő egy igazi konyhaművész  és ért hozzá




Na majd meglátjuk..


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

andika írta:


> Na majd meglátjuk..



*akkor egy kis segítség:*

* Csuka sütve *

Anyagszükséglet 6 személyre: 2 kg csuka, 10 dkg füstölt szalonna, 5 dkg zsír köret, tartármártás, só. 

Elkészítés: A halat megtisztogatjuk, megmossuk, belsejét eltávolítjuk, irdaljuk, megsózzuk, és megtöröljük, vékony szalonnacsíkokkal mindkét oldalán megtűzdeljük. A tepsibe zsírt teszünk, majd belehelyezzük a halat, és közepes tűznél sötétsárgára sütjük. Szalmaburgonyával, tartármártással tálaljuk. 

<!-- HERE BEGINNETH THE HEADER --><!-- HERE ENDETH THE HEADER --><!-- THUS BEGINNETH THE MAIN CONTENT --> * Csuka rántva *

Anyagszükséglet 6 személyre: 2 kg csuka, 5 dkg zsemlemorzsa, 1 g törött fekete bors, 2 db tojás, 5 dkg liszt, 12 dkg zsír, köret, tartármártás, só. 

Elkészítés: A halat megtisztítjuk, irdaljuk, 2-3 ujjnyi széles szeletekre vágjuk, besózzuk, s egy órán át állni hagyjuk. Ezután törött borsot hintünk rá, lisztben, tojásban, majd zsemlemorzsában megforgatjuk, forró olajban vagy zsírban sárgára sütjük. Zsírban sült burgonyával, tartármártással tálaljuk. 

* Fokhagymás csuka *

Hozzávalók: 2 db 80 dkg-os csuka, 1 kg burgonya, 1 pohár tejföl, só, 5 dkg sertészsír, 20 dkg füstölt szalonna, fokhagyma. 

Elkészítés: A kívül-belül megtisztított halat filézzük. Kizsírozott tepsibe karikára vágott, főtt burgonyát teszünk, sózzuk, s meglocsoljuk egy kevés olvasztott zsiradékkal. Rátesszük a halat, és beborítjuk vékonyra vágott füstölt szalonnaszeletekkel. Sütőbe tesszük, amikor a teteje megpirult, óvatosan megfordítjuk. Ráöntünk 4-5 gerezd fokhagymával elkevert 1 pohár tejfölt, és felsőlángon még 5 percig sütjük. 

* Csukaszeletek halászosan *

Hozzávalók: 1,2 kg csuka, 5 dkg vaj, 1 evőkanál liszt, 1 közepes vöröshagyma,2 dl vörösbor, 1/2 csomó petrezselyemzöld, 1 db zöldpaprika, 1 kis csokor metélőhagyma, kakukkfű, 1/2 citrom héja, 3 db zsemle, só. 

Elkészítés: A megtisztított, feldarabolt halat megsózzuk, és fél órát állni hagyjuk. Ezalatt a vajjal rántást készítünk, beletesszük a kettévágott, tisztított vöröshagymát, és felengedjük a 3 dl vízzel hígított vörösborral. Hozzáadjuk a finomra vágott zöldpetrezselymet és a metélőhagymát, az apróra vágott zöldpaprikát, a kakukkfüvet és a reszelt citromhéjat. Alaposan kiforraljuk, majd beletesszük a halat, és lassú tűzön fedő alatt puhára főzzük. Amikor a hal megpuhult, tálra tesszük, és rászűrjük a mártást. A tál szélét körberakjuk háromszögletűre vágott pirosra pirított zsemleszeletekkel.


----------



## bubu (2006 November 29)

Pistuka! a zsir helyett, hasznalj vajat, meglasd jobb a Csuka ize,
Valamint sokkal jobb, ha Ki Fillezed mivel a csuka elegge szalkas
hal. En igy szoktam csinalni , mar elnezest, hogy beleszoltam.


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

bubu írta:


> Pistuka! a zsir helyett, hasznalj vajat, meglasd jobb a Csuka ize,
> Valamint sokkal jobb, ha Ki Fillezed mivel a csuka elegge szalkas
> hal. En igy szoktam csinalni , mar elnezest, hogy beleszoltam.



nagyon köszönöm Andikának próbálok tippet adni a karácsonyi csukájához minden segítség jól jön  minél több ajánlat van annál egyszerübb a választása !


----------



## Jolán (2006 November 29)

Bajai halászlé igen finom,kell hozzá ,ponty,harcsa több fajta halból lehet főzni,,


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 29)

Jolán írta:


> Bajai halászlé igen finom,kell hozzá ,ponty,harcsa több fajta halból lehet főzni,,


szia Jolán írd le te hogyan csinálod , úgy is most jön a karácsonyi halászléfőző szezon  hátha valaki nem ismeri a Bajai halászlevet .

én most ideteszem a Szegedi halászlé receptjét:

*Szegedi halászlé*

1 kg ponty, fél kg fogas, fél kg harcsa, fél kg hagyma, 5 dkg paprika, 20 dkg zöldpaprika, 10 dkg paradicsom, só. 
A halat kifilézem, darabokra vágom és a tejjel, vagy ikrával együtt besózva félreteszem. A halfejeket és a csontokat a vastag karikára vágott hagymával és sóval kis lángon, 2 liter vízben, másfél órát főzöm. A hallevet leszűröm,átpaszírozm, elkeverem a pirospaprikával, beleteszem a halakat, a cikkekre vágott paprikát, a paradicsomot és mérsékelt lángon főzöm mintegy fél órát. Főzés közben nem keverem meg, csak rázogatom, hogy a hal ne törjön össze. Úgy mondják, a halászlé akkor jó, ha a hüvelyk-, és mutatóujjunk közé vett gőze már ragacsos. Forrón, lehetőleg bográcsban tálalom.


----------



## Jolán (2006 November 29)

csuka pörkölthöz kell,szalonna vöröshagymávaldinsztelni,beírdalt csukát rá teszed,törötpaprikátfölöntöd kevés vízzel,egy gírizd fokhagymát teszel hozzá!

Halászléhez kell,fejenként 1/2kg hal(ponty,harcsa,kecsege,törpeharcsa,csuka)1nagyvöröshagyma kilóként.Halat előzőnap besózod mert finomabb.Bográcsba a hagyma kerül először utána beírdalt sózotthal,halászlé kocka,erőspaprika párdarab,vízzel felöntöd,ha forr bele teszed a törötpaprikát,1evőkanál kilónként,30-35percig fözöd forrástól számitva,közben kóstold a sósságát .Van aki tesz bele kevés vörösbort,ne essen szét a hal.gyufa tésztával tálaljuk.Jó étvágyat!


----------



## andika (2006 November 30)

pistuka írta:


> nagyon köszönöm Andikának próbálok tippet adni a karácsonyi csukájához minden segítség jól jön  minél több ajánlat van annál egyszerübb a választása !



Ki írom mindet,aztán majd a konyhafőnők dönt..köszönöm nektek!!


----------



## auntanna (2006 November 30)

Egy tányér halászléért tuti tippet adok:


----------



## bubu (2006 November 30)

pistuka írta:


> szia Jolán írd le te hogyan csinálod , úgy is most jön a karácsonyi halászléfőző szezon  hátha valaki nem ismeri a Bajai halászlevet .
> 
> én most ideteszem a Szegedi halászlé receptjét:
> 
> ...


 
Kedves pistuka! 
Koszi a receptett, igazan kedves vagy mert sokan szinte "hadi titkot'
csinalnak a recept leirasaval. Ugyszinten a Bajait
is Koszi jolantol. Biztos mind kettot megfogom
csinalni.


----------



## GIGI (2006 November 30)

nem bannam, ha valaki ideatrol is beirna, hogyan milyen halbol keszit itt halaszlet (angol nevukkel) ... koszi


----------



## Jolán (2006 November 30)

Canadában is lehet pontyot venni,igaz nálatok vadponty van abból is lehet halászlét főzni!Sőt még afrikai harcsa is van.Ezt a Kinaiaknál megkapod !


----------



## bubu (2006 November 30)

GIGI írta:


> nem bannam, ha valaki ideatrol is beirna, hogyan milyen halbol keszit itt halaszlet (angol nevukkel) ... koszi



Ott irta a Jolan, GIGI ! Hacsabol a legjobb itt, persze tegyel hozza
Porcsot, csukat de ne az itteni ponyot,Persze ha van akkor tegyel
bele, othoni, Halaszle kockat, vagy a zacskos halaszle keszitmenyt.
Kituno lesz,


----------



## zolikv (2006 December 1)

A zacskós halászlés cuccokat hagyjátok a fenée. Az csak utánzat semmi köze a halászléhez. Nekem már sikerült hazavágnom halászlét azok miatt a zacskós utánzatok miatt.


----------



## GIGI (2006 December 1)

koszonom  ezek kozul egy hangzik "angol"nak a "porcs"?
es a tobbit milyen neven keressem az uzletben?


----------



## bubu (2006 December 1)

GIGI! A (harcsa) catfish, a Csuka pajk, (Pike) de ha bejosz Torontobal,
amannyiben Berrie-ben nem kapsz harcsat (elo, te valasztod ki)
itt van, foleg a kinai uzletekben. De ha mesz horgaszni a Lake 
Simkora ott is sok harcsat tudsz fogni. Addig is. Szia.


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 1)

bubu írta:


> Kedves pistuka!
> Koszi a receptett, igazan kedves vagy mert sokan szinte "hadi titkot'
> csinalnak a recept leirasaval. Ugyszinten a Bajait
> is Koszi jolantol. Biztos mind kettot megfogom
> csinalni.


nagyon szívesen remélem ízleni fog  jó étvágyat hozzá !


----------



## pitti (2006 December 1)

pistuka írta:


> meg persze horgászni is meg kellene már tanulnom !


Ne hagyd magad Pistuka, tucc te horgaszni!! Csak a halaszle recepten kene egy kicsit javitani...


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 1)

pitti írta:


> Ne hagyd magad Pistuka, tucc te horgaszni!! Csak a halaszle recepten kene egy kicsit javitani...


  szívesen tanulok meghallgattnám a te verziódat is ha nem titok  én ezen már csak néhány pohár borral tudok javítani ami a "főzéshez kell " a többi meg utána


----------



## pitti (2006 December 1)

pistuka írta:


> szívesen tanulok meghallgattnám a te verziódat is ha nem titok  én ezen már csak néhány pohár borral tudok javítani ami a "főzéshez kell " a többi meg utána


Na. Hat alapjaban veve jo csak 3 dolgot hagytal ki belole: 1: foghagyma, 2: foghagyma, 3: foghagyma, 4: palinka. Aztan egy csopp paradicsom pure, csak annyi hogy ne erezzen ki a paradicsom iz de feldobja es simabba teszi a halat es a levet.


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 1)

pitti írta:


> Na. Hat alapjaban veve jo csak 3 dolgot hagytal ki belole: 1: foghagyma, 2: foghagyma, 3: foghagyma, 4: palinka. Aztan egy csopp paradicsom pure, csak annyi hogy ne erezzen ki a paradicsom iz de feldobja es simabba teszi a halat es a levet.


igazad van  pálinka nélkül nem is szabad nekifogni !/én már az elején a halfogásnál alkalmazom sörrel !/a fokhagyma tényleg kimaradt  az erdeti szegedi halászléhez nem kell / bár én is szeretem az ízét de a halászlébe nem szoktam tenni ,legközelebb teszek kipróbálom . a püré helyett az a kb 10dkg friss paradicsom szokott kelleni amit a receptben is írtam  
üdvözlettel : pistuka :..::777:
ui: mindíg tanul az ember


----------



## pitti (2006 December 1)

Akko most megsokkollak. En egy kis porra tort komenymagot is teszek hozza.


----------



## pistuka (2006 December 1)

pitti írta:


> Akko most megsokkollak. En egy kis porra tort komenymagot is teszek hozza.


 az sem rontja el sőt még kis borsot is elbír  de aztán már semmit  mert ezekután már tényleg nem a hal íz fog benne dominálni !
de ne kímélj sokkolj csak bátran örülök ,hogy megbeszélhettük


----------



## bubu (2006 December 1)

pitti írta:


> Akko most megsokkollak. En egy kis porra tort komenymagot is teszek hozza.



Pitti! Most akkor mirol beszelunk! Halaszlerol vagy gulyas levesrol???


----------



## pitti (2006 December 1)

pistuka írta:


> az sem rontja el sőt még kis borsot is elbír  de aztán már semmit  mert ezekután már tényleg nem a hal íz fog benne dominálni !
> de ne kímélj sokkolj csak bátran örülök ,hogy megbeszélhettük


Jeee, kifelejtettuk a borstot!! Mas tenyleg nem kell csak nehany szepen fejlett cseresznye paprika hogy ellensulyozza a palinka izet.


----------



## Jolán (2006 December 1)

Harcsa pörköltett ettetek turóscsuszával?Nagyon finom.Bajai halászléhez nem való zacskós löttyök az elront mindent ízt!


----------



## Budatomas (2007 Február 18)

*Életem csukái*

én az élettem két csukájátt eggedtem vissza egyik szájbilincsról szököt meg a másik meg azért mert az nap még tilalom volt


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Március 20)

Hello!

Horgászok előre!
6 év után megyek először horgászni, akkor is versenyre! Nem tudom mi lesz? Elvileg nem felejtettem semmit, mert simán felszereltem 3 botot!


----------



## thorwald (2007 Április 24)

Gyerekek ! :grin: 
Nekem oriasi makom van veletek szemben, mert kulonbejaratu ketlabon jaro sajat "horgasz-szotaram "van. A csocsike ugyanis pontosan ugyanugy magyarazta a kinainak tuno Prof fele hozzaszolast ahogyan az kesobb le lett irva.
Csak azt tudnam honnan tudta :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

tegnap megfogtam a legnagyobb halam 18 kg!


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 13)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!
Új tag vagyok és imádok pecázni járni,így minden érdekel ami a horgászással kapcsolatos.
Már nagyon várom hogy jó idő legyen és hódolhassak szenvedélyemnek.​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 13)

Szaba írta:


> tegnap megfogtam a legnagyobb halam 18 kg!


 Szia látom Tb.i vagy Te is hol fogtad ha szabad kérdeznem?


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 14)

Ez érdekes egy ekkora fórumon nem megy a horgász topic?
Senkit sem érdekel a pecázás?​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 22)

*Pecások gyertek!*

Sajnálattal tapasztaltam hogy bár több horgász topic is van,de nem igen megy egyik sem.
Szeretném ha minnél többen jönnétek és beszélgetnénk a horgászat örömeiről,tanácsokat adnánk és kérnénk,valamint megosztanánk egymással a horgászással kapcsolatos tapasztalatainkat is.
/Feri/


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 22)

A tavasz közeledtével, ideje lecserélni a zsinórokat, felfrissíteni, újítani felszerelésünk egyes részeit, új úszókat, ólmokat stb... beszerezni. Minden horgászat sikere, nagyban múlhat ezeken a dolgokon.
Pár horgászmódszer:


Fenekező horgászat 
Olyan békés halaknak kínálhatjuk fel így a csalit, melyek az iszapot túrva szedegetik fel a táplálékot, de a ragadozók között is több olyan faj van, amely többnyire a vízfenék közelében keresi a táplálékot.


A fenekező készség igen egyszerű, fontos alkatrésze a súly, amely sokféle alakú, fajtájú, nagyságú lehet. Szerelhetjük egy, kettő vagy három horoggal, bár a többhorgos szereléknek megvan a maga hátránya (elakadásveszély). Érdemes a fenekező szereléket már otthon összeállítani, külön-külön szereléktartó létrán szállítani, így egyszerűbb hozzáfogni a horgászathoz.
A súly (mely lehet ólom, etetőkosár, tirolifa) lehet csúszó vagy fix. Amennyiben csúszóra szereljük, szükség van ütköző közbeiktatására.
Módszertől függően kapásjelzőt használunk a fenekező horgászatnál, melyet zsinórra rögzítünk a bedobás után. Rablóhalazáskor célszerű a kapásjelzőt mélyebbre engedni, biztosítva ezzel a megfelelő idejű nyeletést.


Speciális fenekező módszerek a feederezés és a bojlizás. Feeder- vagy pickerbotos horgászat alkalmával az érzékeny spicc közvetíti a kapást. Rendkívül kifinomult módszer, kora tavasszal például szinte csak ezzel van esélyünk a sikerre.


​A bojlizás egyre elterjedtebb hazánkban, sokan specializálódnak kizárólag erre a módszerre. Lényege, hogy folyamatos etetéssel egy kiszemelt területre szoktatjuk a halakat, majd viszonylag nagy méretű csalikkal (melyeknek horogra tűzése eltér a szokványos módtól, hiszen nem közvetlen a horogra rögzítjük, hanem egy vékony szálon lóg le arról) próbáljuk elejteni a kifejezetten nagy méretű halakat.
A fenekező horgászat igen kényelmes, kevés fáradtsággal járó módszer. Nagy előnye, hogy bármilyen mély vízben tetszőleges távolságra juttathatjuk a csalit. Legjobban állóvízben vagy lassú vízfolyásban alkalmazható.

<HR>Úszós horgászat
Úszós horgászattal a víz bármely rétegében felkínálhatjuk a csalit a hazánkban élő valamennyi halnak. Lényege, hogy jól kiegyensúlyozott úszót juttatunk a horgászhelyre, a kapást pedig az úszó mozgása jelzi.
Fontos, hogy megfelelő nagyságú és alakú úszót válasszunk, hiszen a gyakorlatban szélsőséges változatok is előfordulnak.


Az úszó kiegyensúlyozottsága azt jelenti, hogy az úszónak el kell bírnia a ránehezedő terhelést (ólom, forgókapocs, horog, csali), ugyanakkor ne nyúljon belőle a víz fölé nagyobb rész, mint amennyi a kapás jelzéséhez szükséges, hiszen ekkor nem elég érzékeny a szerelékünk.
A jó kiegyensúlyozottság és érzékenység, elsősorban a békés halakra horgászva elengedhetetlen feltétel. A ragadozó halakat kevésbé érzékeny szerelékkel is kapásra lehet bírni.
Az úszó kétféle módon erősíthető fel a zsinórra: rögzítve vagy csúszón. Az előbbit inkább csak sekély vizeken, illetve spiccbotos horgászatnál használjuk, mély vízben viszont elengedhetetlen a csúszó úszó. Az utóbbinak az is nagy előnye, hogy az úszó dobáskor lecsúszik az ólomig, így dobáskor az úszó és az ólom együttes tömege érvényesül.

<HR>Pergető horgászat
Pergető horgászattal nagy vízterületet horgászhatunk le, ez megkönnyíti a jó horgászhelyek és az akadályok, kövezések pontos megismerését. Lényege, hogy különböző műcsalikkal mi keressük meg a hal tartózkodási helyét, illetve megfelelő vontatással kapásra bírjuk azt. Magas színtű művelése pontos halismeretet követel, mert a műcsali és a horgászhely kiválasztásánál tudnunk kell, hogy melyiket hol használjuk, és miképpen vezessük azt a víz egyes szakaszain.
​A felszerelés kiválasztásánál figyelembe kell vennünk, hogy a felszerelés fokozott terhelésnek van kitéve. Felesleges spórolásra hivatkozni, inkább vegyünk drága, de minőségi felszerelést, mint hogy néhány hónap múlva új botot kelljen venni például a berágódott vezetőgyűrű miatt. Beszélnünk kell a műcsalik fajtáiról is.
A villantók fémlemezből készülnek. Két fajtájuk közismert: a körfogó és a támolygó villantók. 


A körforgók működési lényege, hogy kis fülre szerelt kanállal rendelkeznek, mely a tengely körül a bevontatás sebességére forogni kezd, igen intenzív vibrációt keltve ezzel a vízben. Ez azokra a halakra lehet pozitív hatással, melyek az oldalvonalukkal kifinomultan érzékelik a víz különböző áramlásait.


A támolygó villantók inkább lusta, kígyózó-támolygó mozgást végeznek, tökéletesen szimulálják egy sérült, vergődő kishal mozgását.​

A wobblerek fából, műanyagból faragott halutánzatok, melyek a testükön található segéd-alkotórészekkel (pl. terelőlemez) a víz áramlását és a vontatás sebességét kihasználva utánozzák a különféle halakat. Színezésük, fajtáik igen változatosak, az üzletbe betévedő horgász igen könnyen a bőség zavarába eshet.​

A gumihalak, illetve a twisterek szilikongumiból készült műcsalik, anyaguk hajlékonyságának folytán igen érzékenyek minden mozdulatra. Nagy sikerrel használhatók szinte minden ragadozó hal horgászatánál.
Speciális szerelék az ún. balinólmos-műlegyes szerelék, mely leginkább a pergetés kategóriájába tartozik. A dunai balinhorgászatok alkalmával számtalanszor bizonyított már.​<HR>Műlegyező horgászat
Számos halfajunk fő táplálékai a víz fölött rajzó, a víz színére hulló és ott vergődő rovarok, melyek (hacsak el nem kapja őket egy hal) eláznak, majd a víz továbbsodorja őket.
A pisztrángfélék, továbbá küsz, a vörösszárnyú keszeg, a jászkeszeg, a domolykó ezekből szerzi meg táplálékának javarészét. De a balin is rávág a vizen úszó nagyobb rovarra, lepkére, szitakötőre. Számos hal elfogyasztja az egyes rovarok vízbe rakott petéiből kifejlődő lárvákat is, amelyek vízben töltött életük folyamán egyre fejlettebb alakot érnek el, míg teljesen kifejlődve elhagyják a vizet.


A műlegyes horgászat folyamán a vízből kikelő és a víz színére hulló, vagy az elázott és vízfolyással tovasodort rovart, szitakötőt, lepkét, szöcskét, a vízben élő és mozgó lárvát, nimfát utánzó mesterséges csalival, különböző nagyságú, alakú és színű műléggyel igyekszünk horogra csalni a halat.


​A műlegyes horgászatnak külföldön nagy irodalma van. Hazánkban a természeti adottságok miatt csak korlátozottan lehet pisztrángra legyezni. Mégis érdemes megismerni a legyezés alapelveit, nemcsak azért, mert ez hozzátartozik az általános horgászművészethez, hanem azért is, mert a szerényebb pisztrángozó lehetőségek mellett (néhány kisméretű halunkon kívül) a domolykó, a jászkeszeg és főképpen a balin jól ugrik a műlégyre.
A műlegyet a zsinór tömege és a bot rugalmassága révén sajátos "ostorozó" mozgással viszonylag nagy távolságra lehet hajítani. Ehhez azonban elengedhetetlen a műlegyes készség egyes alkatrészeinek (főképpen a botnak és a zsinórnak) tökéletes összhangja. Érthető tehát, hogy a műlegyezésben sikerült ezt az összhangot egységes nemzetközi szabványban (AFTM) rögzíteni.


Száraz léggyel olyan halakra horgászunk, amelyek a víz fölött röpködő vagy a víz színére hullott és ott vergődő rovarokra vadásznak. Ilyenkor többnyire a vízben gázolunk, és a legyet felfelé dobjuk a vízfolyással szemben. Az előke végére kötött egyetlen műlegyet többnyire látott halnak kínáljuk fel.


Nedves léggyel vagy nimfával való horgászat közben az elázott és az örvénylő vízfolyás által tovasodort rovarokkal, a vízben élő rovarok álcáival táplálkozó halaknak kínáljuk fel a műcsalit. Nedves léggyel a víz színe alatt horgászunk.
Használhatunk streamert is, mely kishalat, halivadékot utánoz, becsapva ezzel az óvatlan ragadozókat. 

<HR>Egyéb módszerek
A mártogatás-tapogatás nem fenekezés, hiszen a csali állandó mozgásban van, de pergetésnek sem tekinthető, mert élő hallal horgászunk, azt is csak néhány méterre bevetve, s lassú emeléssel-süllyesztéssel, a víz áramlásait kihasználva kínáljuk fel a csalit a süllőnek, csukának.


A kuttyogatás a legnagyobbra növő halunk, a harcsa különleges fogási módszere, mert az egyetlen halunk, mely a kuttyogtató által gerjesztett hangra reagál. Bizonyos időszakokban a harcsát kuttyogatással támadásra ingerelhetjük. Tulajdonképpen mártogató horgászat sajátos felszereléssel.
A mormiskázás a műcsalival való horgászat egyik speciális változata. Keletre tőlünk nagy tömegekben űzik, főképp a téli hónapokban, a befagyott tavak jegén, apró lékek mellett üldögélve. A mormiska parányi, 
5-12 mm-es csepp alakú egyágú horoggal szerelt műcsali, mely főképp a parányi rákféléket utánozza. Szokatlanul rövid, csupán 400 mm hosszú, hajlékony bottal művelik, a csalit állandó mozgásban tartva végigkutatják a víz rétegeit.


----------



## elmeember (2009 Március 22)

pl éna balatonra járok horgászni, de az engedély ára egyre csak nö, hal meg egyre kevesebb van...mit lehet tenni?


----------



## elmeember (2009 Március 22)

tényleg valaki le tudná írni hogy a csonakban mien felszerelés szükséges?? elöre is köszi


----------



## elmeember (2009 Március 22)

nagyon jok a belinjkelt képek:d eszembe jutattja a nagy fogásokat


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)

A horgászcsónak​ 
A horgászcsónak elõdje a halászcsónak, népiesen ladik. A ladikkészítés igen régi tradiciókban gazdag kézmûipar. Sajnos, nálunk hanyatlóban van. A folyók, tavak, tengerek az évezredek folyamán nem változtak s ugyan azokat a követelményeket támasztják a vízijármûvekkel, esetünkben a csónakkal szemben. Ezért a csónaképítés technikája évszázadokig alig változott. Újabban azonban az új építõanyagok, ragasztott, rétegelt faanyagok, fém- és mûanyagok bevezetése gyökeresen megváltoztatta a csónaképítés módját, technológiáját.
A halászladikok a foglalkozási ág követelményeinek megfelelõen kialakultak, azonban elég sokféle halászladikot ismerünk.
A horgászat fejlõdésével ls fellendülésével napjainkban új csónaktípus van kialakulóban. Hasonlít a halászladikhoz, de az igények és a tapasztalatok ismeretében a "sporttársak" célszerûbbet szeretnének. Maguk alakítják a formákat akkor, amikor elmondják, hogy milyen csónakot szeretnének, amibõl igazán jól lehet horgászni. A sok igény és tapasztalat több esetben találkozik, de sok esetben eltér egymástól.
*I. A horgászcsónakokkal szemben támasztott követelmények*


Szilárd, merev legyen, hogy a hullámzásból adódó vízütéseknek és a szélnyomásnak ellenálljon. Ha kõhányásra, vagy tuskóra, karóra fut, ne sérüljön meg. Ha a csónak nem merev, akkor a vízfelület mozgásaira a deszkapalánkok egymáshoz képest mozognak és a tömítések kilazulnak, a csónak folyni fog. Ezért a csónak bordáinak, valamint az orr- és fartõkéknek szilárdaknak kell lenni.
A csónak legyen úszóképes, stabil, ne legyen borulékony. A vízfelület hullámzására akkor se boruljon, ha a horgász a csónak hátsó felében, közvetlen a csónak oldala mellett ül.
Ha a csónak szélesség, hossz, és oldalmagasság arányai megfelelõek, akkor nem borulékony. Ezt súlypontszámítással határozzák meg.
Pl. egy 4 m hosszú csónaknak minimum 950 mm fenékszélesség és 400 mm oldalmagasság kell, ha a palánkok 20-24 mm vastag deszkából vannak és az orr, fartõke, valamint a bordák 40-50 mm-es keményfából készül, kivéve a bükkfát, mert a bükkfa 2-3 éven elkorhad a vízben.
A példában említett csónak stabilitásáról úgy gyõzõdhetünk meg, ha a csónak hosszának középtáján az egyik oldalára térdelünk, s a víz fölé hajolva a csónak pereme felett nem jön be a víz, tehát saját testsúlyunkkal (átlag 75-80 kg) nem tudjuk elmeríteni. Ha az oldal terhelését abbahagyjuk, a csónaknak könnyedén vissza kell billennie vízszintes helyzetbe. A csónak összsúlya kb. 100-110 kg, teljes felszereléssel.
Az úszóképességérõl úgy gyõzõdhetünk meg, ha a csónak fartõkéjére térdelünk és a 4 méteres csónakból 2,8 m a vízzel érintkezik.
A csónaknak terhelés nélkül (csak a csónakfelszerelés van benne) a víz szintjével párhuzamosan kell úsznia. Ha elõre vagy hátra lejt, orrnehéz, vagy farnehéz a csónak, ez nem jó.
Ha mégis elõfordul, hogy nem vízszintesen úszik, akkor a csónakban lévõ szerelést úgy helyezzük el, hogy inkább farnehéz legyen.
A csónak legyen kismerülésû, mert minél nagyobb a merülés, annál nehezebben halad. A kismerülést szélesebb fenékkel lehet elérni, ami a stabilitást is növeli. Nagyobb lesz a felhajtó erõ s nagyobb terhet lehet vele szállítani. Azon kívül a kismerülés elõnyös a sekély vízen.
A 2. pontban említett csónak merülése terhelés nélkül 60-70 mm, 4 személlyel terhelve 140-160 mm. A sebessége kormányevezõvel evezve egy személlyel 2,5-3 km/ó csendes, lassú folyású vízzel szemben, míg egypárevezõvel 3-4 km/ó, négy személlyel terhelve egypárevezõvel evezve 2,5-3 km/ó. Az említett sebességek erõlködés nélküli kényelmes evezéssel érhetõk el.
A csónak felszerelése és felületkezelése.
A horgászcsónak is vízijármû és ezért a vizírendészeti, valamint a mûszaki elõírások érvényesek rá, s ezeket be kell tartani.
A csónakkal a vízen való haladás vagy tartózkodás esetén a csónakban legyen 1 db kormányevezõ, 2 db vágóevezõ (húzó-evező, 1 db vízmerõ (szapoly), és legalább egy 10 méteres ceruza vastagságnyi kötél, fenékdeszka (taposórács), 3 db ülés.
A csónakoknál gyakran elhagyják a kétoldalra szerelt peremet (dörzsléc). Perem nélkül a csónak nem közlekedhet. A peremnek fontos szerepe van. Az oldalhullámokat megtöri, így nem csap be a csónakba a víz. A csónakot "I" tartóként merevíti. Ezen felül védi a dörzsöléstõl az oldalakat.
A peremmel felszerelt csónak esztétikai szempontból is jobban mutat a vízen.
Fontos és elõnyös a csónak elejét 400-600 mm-es hosszon borítással ellátni, mivel az orr felõl csapó hullámok fröccsenõ vize nem jut be a csónakba. A csónakba való belépést biztonságossá teszi. Ezen felül a csónak elejét árnyékban tartja a tûzõ nap sugaraitól. A borítással fedett csónak elejét ajtóval szokták lezárni, de ez nem elõnyös, mivel a lezárt rész nem szellõzik, nem kap világosságot (tört napfényt) s így a gombák gyorsan szaporodnak és elkorhasztják a csónak elejét. Ez a fa- és a mûanyagtestû csónakokra érvényes.
Fontos még a csónakok fenékszélein teljes hosszban patkót (csúszólécet) szerelni, amivel a kikötésnél, a partrahúzáskor védi a csónak fenékdeszkáit, az oldal és a fenék illesztését.
A csónak fontos szerelvénye a villatartó (kolomb). Régebben 100x100 mm keresztmetszetû keményfából készült és a csónak belsõ oldalához kapupánt csavarokkal rögzítették. Ez elavult megoldás, mivel a fatestû csónakok palánkjai ezen a ponton korhadnak el elsõsorban és befolyásolják a csónak merevségét. Célszerû vasból vagy más szilárd anyagból készíteni. Erre több megoldás van a csónakiparban.
A villatartó a középsõ ülés, hátrafelé nézõ élétõl 380-400 mm-re legyen szerelve, legalább 4 csavarral.
Az orrkarika-csavar az orrtõke teljes keresztmetszetén érjen át és kontraanyával legyen szerelve. Az orrkarikába minimum 2,5 m hosszú kötelet vagy láncot kell szerelni.
A horgászcsónak felszereléséhez tartozik még a belsõ merevítõ - kikötõléc. A lécet a csónak két belsõ oldalának felsõ szélétõl 40-50 mm-re a bordákhoz szegezzük vagy csavarozzuk, a csónak teljes hosszában. A belsõ léc a csónakot merevíti, oldalkikötést bármely ponton lehetõvé teszi és van hová kikötni a haltartó szákot vagy a bárkát. Mérete általában 20x40 mm. A belsõ léc még arra is alkalmas, ha a csónakot kézben szállítjuk, van hol jól megfogni.
A belsõ lécre kerül az elsõ és hátsó mozgatható ülés, melyet tetszés szerinti távolságra tehetünk.
A középsõ ülést a csónak oldalának homlok részére szereljük, lehetõleg szegelve, de lehet csavarozva is. A padló vagy taposórács 120-150 mm széles deszkákból készüljenek 20-30 mm-es hézagokkal. A padló a csónak hosszában legalább három részbõl készüljön 10-14 mm-es vastag faanyagból. A padló 150-200 mm-rel legyen keskenyebb mint a csónakfenék, így a vízmerést könnyen el tudjuk végezni. A lábtartót átalában elhagyják. Evezéskor ugyan jó ha van, máskor mindig belebotlunk.
A vízmerõ legjobb ha fából vagy úszóképes mûanyagból készül. Ha vízbe esik nem merül el.
A csónakok általában nagy stabilitással készülnek. Kritikus esetekben elõfordul, hogy a csónak mégis felborul. A fából készült csónak ha felborul, vízszínen úszik tovább, s a példában említett csónakba 4 személy belekapaszkodhat, és biztonsággal a felszínen maradhat. A mûanyag és a fémtestû csónakokba az elmerülés ellen megfelelõ légkamrákat kell beépíteni. A légkamrák csak akkor hatásosak, ha hermetikusan vannak lezárva. A légkamrákat vízrebocsátás elõtt próbanyomással kell ellenõrízni, s az ellenõrzést évenként megismételni.
A 4 és 4,5 m-es és az annál kisebb, helyesebben a 4 személyes csónakoknak, rendszámtábla nem szükséges, de a csónak elejének belsõ oldalára névtáblát kell szerelni. A táblán fel kell tüntetni a tulajdonos nevét, lakcímét, a szállítandó személyek számát és a kikötõhelyet.
A 4 személynél több, tehát 5, 6 stb. személyt szállító csónakok bejelentése kötelezõ és rendszámtáblát kell szerelni a csónak elején mindkét oldalra.


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 26)

Ma is hoztam egy kis olvasni valót amit bemásolok .​ 
Ponty horgászata​ 
*Hol keressük:* 
Az egész földön a legszélesebb körben elterjedt édesvízi halfaj. Eredeti élőhelyét az alföldi jellegű, nyáron felmelegedő, sekély vízű tavak, holtágak, a folyók középső és alsó szakaszának mellékágai, kiöntései képezték. 
Az intenzív telepítéseknek köszönhetően olyan vizekben is előfordul jelentős állománya, amely nem igazán felel meg igényeinek. Ilyen környezetben előfordul, hogy a ponty egyáltalán nem szaporodik. A ponty a lassú folyású folyó, illetve lassú áramlású állóvizeket kedveli. Jól viseli a melegebb, oldott oxigénben szegényebb vizeket is, mivel bizonyos fajtái képesek a bőrön keresztüli oxigénfelvételre is (pl.: tükrös ponty) Magyarországon gyakorlatilag szinte minden vízben előfordul. Igen kedvelt halfajta, amely a horgászok fogásainak jelentős részét képzi. A folyóvizekben a kőgátak mögötti langós részeken, kisebb öblökben, partbiztosító kőrészek mentén, torkolatoknál találjuk meg. A tavakban, állóvizekben folyamatosan mozgásban van, ősszel a lehülő vízben a mélyebb részeket keresi fel a téli nyugalmi időszak eltöltésére, ilyenkor is táplálkozik. A víz melegedésével aktívabbá válik. Tavasszal, élelem után kutatva gyakran előfordul, hogy a part menti sávban az apró állati és növényi szervezeteket keresi. A víz melegedésével olyan helyet igyekszik magának keresni, amely védett és környezete táplálékdús. Kitűnő erre a part menti nádas, illetve a hínáros rész. A nagy nyári melegben amikor a víz oldott oxigénszintje alacsony a ponty gyakran feljön a vízfelszínre és légköri levegő ’pipázásával’ pótolja az oxigént, ilyenkor a legnehezebb megfogni. Vannak olyan egyértelmű jelek, amiről határozottan fel lehet ismerni, hogy pontyok tartózkodnak a a horgász közelében. Egyik ilyen a ponty vízből való kiugrása, ez főleg nyári melegben tapasztalható. A vízfenékről felszálló buboréksor is lehet jele a halnak, ám könnyen össze lehet keverni a fenékről felszálló gázokkal, fő jellemzője a "pontytúrásnak", hogy a buboréksor egy bizonyos irányba halad. A nádszálak finom ütemes rezgése is lehet bíztató jel, ekkor a ponty éppen az egyik legkedveltebb táplálékát, a vándorkagylót csipegeti a nádszálak tövéről. Nagyobb pontyok képesek a nádasokban utakat, járatokat vágni, ahol szívesen tartózkodnak, ezekben a folyosókba lógatva az úszós készségünket, gyakran kellemes meglepetés érhet bennünket. 
*Kapási idők:* 
A ponty gyakran szeszélyes halként viselkedik azokon a vizeken ahol megfelelő mennyiségű táplálékot talál, ilyenkor bizalmatlanná válik, a vízben gyanúsan úszó, lebegő csalival szemben. Egész évben fogható, még jég alól is, persze ehhez meg kell találni a bandázóhelyet. A napszak tekintetében sincs semmi különleges, éppúgy fogható éjjel is mint nappal, gyakran az esti, éjjeli illetve a hajnali órák kedvezőbbek, főleg állóvizeken (érdemes naplót vezetni a fogásokról, amire tüntessük fel, hogy a nap mely szakában, milyen időjárási körülmények között fogtuk a halat). Ez a hal viszont eléggé érzékeny az időjárásra, főleg a frontokra, illetve a frontokat kísérő légáramlatokra. Hidegfront betörés előtt, mikor a déli szél megélénkül (meleg szél fúj), az idő fülledt meleg, főleg nyári napokon, a ponty étvágya csökken, miután betört a front és megérkezett a hűvösebb levegő, a szélirány északi, észak-keleti irányú lesz, a ponty elkezd enni, gyakran annyira, hogy egymást érik a kapások. Amint az időjárás megnyugszik, frontmentessé válik, a ponty étvágya kicsit csökken, de még ekkor is eredménnyel fogható. Melegfront betörés előtt az étvágya visszaesik, s amíg tart a front kevés táplálékot vesz magához. 
*Horgászmódszerek:* 
A klasszikus pontyozó szerelék *az úszós*. Ezek közül is többfélét lehet alkalmazni. A hagyományos osztott súlyú szereléket nyílt vízen alkalmazzuk, ahol nem akarjuk, hogy a csali a vízfeneket érje. A súlyozása úgy történik, hogy több apró ólmot helyezünk el a zsinóron, ezáltal kapásnál az úszó vagy elmerül, vagy kiemelkedik, a hal számára szinte észrevétlen amint az apró súlyokat megemeli. Ugyanígy súlyozzuk a feltolós szereléket, de viszont ennél a módszernél hosszú szárú úszóra van szükségünk. A felfektetős szerelék légyege, hogy a csali a fenéken van, a zsinóron lévő súllyal együtt, kapáskor a ponty felemeli a csalit, vele együtt a súlyt, és az úszó felfekszik a víz színére. Itt kedvező a tömzsibb úszótípust választani. Gyakran, főleg nádi pontyozásnál alkalmazzák az ún. lemezantennás úszót, amely törzsébe egy műanyag lemez van beleépítve. Úgy kell a zsinórra felrakni, hogy a lemez a horgásszal szembe legyen, fokozottan érvényes éjszakai horgászatra ez a szabály különben bárhogy világítjuk meg, nem látjuk az úszót. 
*Fenekező módszerrel* is eredményesen horgászhatunk pontyra, főleg ott ahol a parttól messzebb tanyáznak és úszós készséggel már nem lehet elérni őket. A fenekező módszerek között is van többféle, van mikor a súlyt a szerelék végére tesszük, ilyenkor végólmos szerelékről beszélünk. Különböző lehet az ólom formája is, folyóvizeken inkább laposat, állóvizeken a gömbölyűeket részesítsük előnyben. Csúszóólmos módszernél a hosszirányban átfúrt ólom a zsinóron szabadon fut, tehát a hal mikor felveszi a csalit akkor csak egy idő után érez ellenállást. Az ólom formája itt is változó, a gömbólmot inkább állóvízre, a lapos tégla ólmot folyóvízre alkalmazzuk. Amikor etetőanyagot is akarunk juttatni a csali mellé akkor etetőkosaras szereléket alkalmazzunk, az etetőkosár egy bordázott belül üreges vagy drótból, vagy kemény műanyagból készült eszköz. Ebbe lehet belegyúrni a az etetőanyagot, ami a vízreérés után (attól függ, hogy milyen keményre gyúrtuk), kimosódik a víz által, és felkelti a halak figyelmét. Újabban etetőanyag pezsgőtöltetet is árulnak a szaküzletek, amelyből pezsegve oldódik ki az etetőanyag. Az etetőkosarat is felszerelhetjük csúszó, illetve végszerelékként is. 
*A bojlizó módszer* az utóbbi időben terjedt el, és forradalmasította a pontyhorgászatot. A bojli tulajdonképpen csak fantázianév, ami tésztát jelent. Ezt a csalit lehet kapni a szaküzletekben, de házilag is elkészíthető. 1 kg tészta alapanyaghoz kb. 10-12 db tojást kell hozzáadni, ez biztosítja a tapadást, és a megfelelő mennyiségű fehérjét, ami a halaknak nagyon fontos táplálék. A tészta másik alapanyaga a búzaliszt, vagy a kukoricaliszt, amely kellő mértékben összetapad, adalékanyagként adhatunk a tésztához különféle aromákat (ne túl nagy töménységben, ugyanis ellenkező hatást fejthet ki), adhatunk hozzá vérlisztet is nehéz beszerezni ugyan, de leképesztő hatással van a halakra (főleg vágóhidakon juthatunk hozzá). A tésztát miután kellően összegyúrtuk, 10-15 mm átmérőjű pontyszájba illő gombócokat formáljunk belőle. Ezután forró, de nem lobogó vízben főzzük, amíg fel nem jönnek a felszínre és még utána 2 percig. Ha kiszedtük, utána egy hegyes zsákvarró tűvel kifúrjuk, zsinegre fűzzük, száraz meleg helyre tesszük száradni. Egy hét múlva a gombócok olyan kemények lesznek, hogy a betonra ejtve acélgolyóként pattannak vissza. Amennyiben azt akarjuk, hogy a golyók ne süllyedjenek a fenékre hanem lebegjenek akkor két speciális módszert alkalmazhatunk. Vagy a golyókat a főzés után forró sütőben kisütjük, vagy a tésztába összedolgozáskor apró hungarocellgolyókat teszünk. 
A golyón átfűzünk egy zsinórt (cérna, bojlielőke), a végére egy szalmaszálat kötünk (ez lesz az ütköző), a másik végét a horogszárára, vagy az öblébe kötjük. A horogra tűzésüket az alábbi ábrán mutatom be. 
*A felszerelés: *
Mivel, a ponty óvatos hal ezért csak indokolt esetben alkalmazzunk erős felszerelést, főleg ott ahol nagyobb példányokra is lehet számítani. A bot legyen 3-3,5 m hosszú parabolaakciójú, úszós horgászatnál lehet egy kicsit hosszabb is. Dobósúlya úszózásnál 40-80 g, fenekezésnél, 60-150 g. Az orsó elsősorban peremorsó 40-70-es zsinórkapacitású, vagy nádi pontyozók esetében a multiplikátoros orsó használata a legkedvezőbb, ha fonott zsinórt használnak. A zsinór vastagsága döntő szempont lehet, tavasszal mikor finomabbak a kapások 25-ösnél ne használjunk vastagabbat, nyáron ahol kapitális példányok vannak ott is elegendő a max. 0.35 mm átmérőjű zsinór. Előke alkalmazása mindig célszerű, általában 0,5 mm-rel vékonyabb mint a főzsinór. Mióta megjelentek a multifil (több szálból fonott) zsinórok könnyebb lett a horgászat, mivel vékonyabb zsinórok elképesztő szakítószilárdsági tulajdonságokkal bírnak, egyetlen hátrányuk viszont, hogy hamar gubancolódnak. Horog tekintetében meg kell jegyeznünk egy örök érvényű szabályt, inkább válasszunk minőséget magasabb áron, mint az orrunk előtt törjön el a horog egy kapitális példány fárasztásánál. Növényi eredetű csaliknál a nagy öblű, élő csaliknál a kis öblű hosszú szárú horgot használjuk. Sok márka van a piacon, a horogpróbát azért érdemes elvégezni úgy, hogy veszünk egy parafadugót, abba beleszúrjuk a horoghegyet és elkezdjük húzni, ha elpattan a horog akkor túl keményre edzett nem jó, sőt akkor sem jó ha kihajlik, mert az túl lágy. A legmegfelelőbb akkor a horog ha a dugóba beleszúrva enyhe feszítésre rugalmasan válaszol. 
*Csalik: *
A ponty étlapja változatos így elég széles a választék csalikból. Tavasszal, ősszel inkább állati eredetű csalit alkalmazzunk, szóba jöhet a giliszta, a lóbogár, csontkukac (csonticsokor), sőt előfordult már, hogy nagyobb példányai a ragadozóknak felkínált kisebb halakat is elkapták. Télen a hideg vízben nagyon eredményes a kocára vágott löncshús. Növényi eredetű csalikat főleg tavasz végén és nyáron használjunk, itt meg kell említeni a legelterjedtebb csalit a kukoricát amelyet ma már többféle ízben keménységben állítanak elő, a mai napig eredményes az Alcsiszigeti Holt Tiszán az öreg kukorica, ugyanis egy kicsit kemény, a keszeg nem tudja leverni. A másik rendkívül közkedvelt csali a kifli csücske, amit pár napra egy nejlon zacskóba téve megpuhítunk és beleszúrjuk a horgot, Csalizhatunk puffasztott rizzsel, főtt sárgarépával, csillagfürttel. A már említett tésztacsalik is igen eredményesek, ízesítésük tekintetében széles a skála, a méztől az eperig, bármilyen aromát használhatunk. 
Az etetés nagyon fontos lehet a pontyhorgászatban, a halak általában megjegyzik, hogy hol kaptak táplálékot és visszajárnak ide. Fokozottan igaz a bojlis horgászatra, ugyanis a csalihoz hozzá kell szoktatni a pontyot, mert a vízben nem igen talál ilyen táplálékot. A csalikat (kukoricát, bojlit, kenyérgyurmát) lehet színezni, ez főleg azokon a vizeken válhat be, ahol túlhorgásszák a vizet, és a pontyok bizalmatlanná válnak a hagyományos színű csalikkal szemben. 
*Fárasztás, kiemelés, élvetartás:* 
A pontyok kitartó harcosok, még az utolsó pillanatban is tartogathatnak meglepetéseket a horgász számára. Nagyobb pontyokra jellemző a hosszú egyenletes kirohanás, ha nincs elég zsinórunk gyakran elveszítjük a halat. Általában megakasztás után szokták elveszíteni a legtöbb halat, mert a horog nem jól akad, ezért semmi esetre sem erőltessük. Amint a hal fárad lassan körözni kezd, egy egy ilyen fordulónál kényszerítsük a vízfelszínre és levegőztessük meg. Egy idő után oldalára dől és hagyja magát vontatni, még ekkor se teljes a győzelem, ugyanis még egy kritikus mozzanat hátra van, a szákolás. Ilyenkor szokott a ponty megugrani a szák láttán, ezért semmi esetre sem a szákot toljuk a hal felé, inkább a halat húzzuk a vízbe tartott szákra és egy határozott emeléssel emeljük meg a szákot, majd a szák elejét fogva emeljük ki. 
A ponty élvetartása szákban illetve felkantározva történik. A felkantározást végezhetjük kopoltyún keresztül és a hátúszó első sugarára (bognártüske) kötött erős megbízható kötél segítségével. Így felkantározva kevésbé sérül, mivel a súlypontjánál van felkötve, így akár napokig is eltartható. 

*Tilalmi időszak:* május 2.-június 15.
*Legkisebb fogható méret:* 30 cm


----------



## capap (2009 Április 2)

sajnos, nem csak a balatonon, hanem az ország összes természetes vizén egyre nehezebb a hal fogása. ennek több oka is van, de az egyik az, hogy nálunk még nem elterjedt a c&r szemlélet (fogd meg és engedd el). nem tudom, kanadában ez mennyire általános gyakorlat?


----------



## a propaganda (2009 Április 3)

A hal finom. Rendszeresn kifogom és megeszem.


----------



## capap (2009 Április 3)

én is megeszem, de nem viszek haza mindet csak azért, mert már kifogtam. a hűtőben tárolva is elég gyorsan romlik az állaga, igazából frissen jó a hal is. ha egyre többen alkalmaznák a c&r szemléletet, még unokáinknak is lenne mire horgászni. szerintem!


----------



## Melcsiiii (2009 Április 22)

Sosem horgásztam,de a mostani barátom nagy horgász és azóta én is élvezem,igazi kikapcsolás,vizpart,napfény halak csend


----------



## zsolzsoo94 (2009 Június 18)

Én még csak 3 éve horgászok általában úszós készséggel , de tervezem hogy áttérek a fenekezősre...az egyik legjobb dolog a horgászat!


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 8)

*Kapitális pontyok V.*

[SIZE=+1]Kapitális pontyok V. rész [/SIZE]DVDRIP 


Tartalom: 
Horgászpalánták, és horgászpraktikák 
Évek óta elképzelhetetlen számomra egy horgásztúra videokamera nélkül. Szinte hozzám nőt már ez a készülék, minden horgászvízre magammal viszem. Az idén sem történt ez másképpen, s ennek köszönhetően rengeteg akciót, izgalmas fárasztásokat és nagy pontyokat tudtam felvenni különböző tavakról. A film több helyszínen játszódik (Tereske, Palotás, Gyékényes, Raduta), s talán éppen ezért eléggé változatos, élménydús ?mozit? sikerült elkészítenem. Persze ezt nem nekem kell elbírálni, véleményt majd azok formálnak a filmről, akik esetleg megtekintik. Ladányi Tamás 
Műsoridő: 86 perc




```
http://data.hu/get/298396/pontyok5.part01.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/298424/pontyok5.part02.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/298562/pontyok5.part03.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/298619/pontyok5.part04.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/298676/pontyok5.part05.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/298740/pontyok5.part06.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/298834/pontyok5.part07.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/299046/pontyok5.part08.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/299053/pontyok5.part09.rar.html
```
 
Rar Pass: atosz43


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 8)

*A harcsázás rejtelmei DVDRip*







```
http://data.hu/get/88984/ATOSZ43.Harcsazas.R.3.part1.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/89668/ATOSZ43.Harcsazas.R.3.part2.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/89825/ATOSZ43.Harcsazas.R.3.part3.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/91032/ATOSZ43.Harcsazas.R.3.part4.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/91033/ATOSZ43.Harcsazas.R.3.part5.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/91358/ATOSZ43.Harcsazas.R.3.part7.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/91470/ATOSZ43.Harcsazas.R.3.part6.rar.html
http://data.hu/get/91702/ATOSZ43.Harcsazas.R.3.part8.rar.html
```
Pass: atosz43


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 9)

*A Harcsázás rejtelmei 4.*

[SIZE=+1]A Harcsázás rejtelmei 4.[/SIZE]DVDRIP Szinkronos 


```
http://data.hu/get/252943/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part01.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/253019/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part02.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/253140/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part03.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/253267/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part04.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/253355/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part05.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/253440/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part06.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/254725/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part07.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/254726/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part08.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/254727/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part09.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/254728/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part10.rar.html             
http://data.hu/get/254729/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_IV.part11.rar.html
```
Pass: 

```
atosz43
```
 
MIRROR

```
http://data.hu/get/1493998/A_Harcsazas_Rejtelmei_4.resz.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/1493999/A_Harcsazas_Rejtelmei_4.resz.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/1494000/A_Harcsazas_Rejtelmei_4.resz.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/1494002/A_Harcsazas_Rejtelmei_4.resz.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/1494003/A_Harcsazas_Rejtelmei_4.resz.part5.rar
http://data.hu/get/1494004/A_Harcsazas_Rejtelmei_4.resz.part6.rar
http://data.hu/get/1494005/A_Harcsazas_Rejtelmei_4.resz.part7.rar
http://data.hu/get/1494006/A_Harcsazas_Rejtelmei_4.resz.part8.rar
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 9)

*A harcsázás rejtelmei 2. Rész*

A HARCSÁZÁS REJTELMEI 2. RÉSZ -- SZINKRONOS DVDRIP 






TARTALOM: 

A második rész a harcsahorgászat legeredményesebb időszakát, a tavaszt mutatja be. Ismerteti azokat a jelenségeket, történéseket, amik a harcsák életében, táplálkozási szokásaiban meghatározó szerepet játszanak. Foglalkozik a fogós, sekélyvízi élőhalas módszerekkel és a nappali horgászat eszközeivel. Elkészítjük az előkés csúszó úszót. A filmben átfogó képet adunk a harcsák ívási szokásairól. Ez a filmsorozat széleskörűen, a lehető legrészletesebben mutatja be a harcsahorgászatát, annak szépségeit, sokoldalúságát. Feltárja mindazt a tudást, �titkot�, ami közelebb viheti Önöket a természet csodálatos vízi világának e kicsit misztikus, titokzatos lakójához: a szürkeharcsához. 
Játékidő: 60 perc 




```
http://data.hu/get/88460/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_2.DVD.RIP_ATAX_rar.part1.rar 
http://data.hu/get/88461/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_2.DVD.RIP_ATAX_rar.part2.rar 
http://data.hu/get/88462/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_2.DVD.RIP_ATAX_rar.part3.rar 
http://data.hu/get/88463/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_2.DVD.RIP_ATAX_rar.part4.rar 
http://data.hu/get/88688/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_2.DVD.RIP_ATAX_rar.part5.rar 
http://data.hu/get/88765/A_harcsazas_rejtelmei_2.DVD.RIP_ATAX_rar.part6.rar
```
JELSZÓ:

```
atosz43
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 9)

*A harcsázás rejtelmei 1. Rész*

A HARCSÁZÁS REJTELMEI 1. RÉSZ -- SZINKRONOS DVDRIP 




TARTALOM: 

Az első részben a harcsa megkeresésére, tartózkodási helyeinek felderítésére fektettük a hangsúlyt, amit a részletesen bemutatott, fogásokkal alátámasztott harcsajelek alapján akár a téli időszakban is elkezdhetünk� Elkészítjük a tavasz egyik legeredményesebb harcsafogó eszközést az óriásantennás úszót... Változatos, gyönyörű helyszíneken keressük....fogjuk a harcsákat. 
Játékidő: 60 perc 



```
http://data.hu/get/102108/A.harcsazas.rejtelmei_ATAX_.part1.rar 
http://data.hu/get/102109/A.harcsazas.rejtelmei_ATAX_.part2.rar 
http://data.hu/get/102110/A.harcsazas.rejtelmei_ATAX_.part3.rar 
http://data.hu/get/102111/A.harcsazas.rejtelmei_ATAX_.part4.rar 
http://data.hu/get/102112/A.harcsazas.rejtelmei_ATAX_.part5.rar 
http://data.hu/get/102113/A.harcsazas.rejtelmei_ATAX_.part6.rar
```

JELSZÓ:

```
atosz43
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 9)

Hát, én is már nagyon régen voltam horgászni...8-10 éve...
A filmek láttán kedvet kaptam ismét!
Remélem ti is!

KÖSZÖNET ATOSZ43-NAK ÉS A REPCETEAM-NEK!


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 9)

*Nagypontyok nyomában*

Nagypontyok nyomában-- SZINKRONOS DVDRIP 


```
http://data.hu/get/736574/nagy_pontyok_ny.part1.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736576/nagy_pontyok_ny.part2.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736578/nagy_pontyok_ny.part3.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736580/nagy_pontyok_ny.part4.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736583/nagy_pontyok_ny.part5.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736584/nagy_pontyok_ny.part6.rar
```
 
JELSZÓ:

```
atosz43
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 9)

*Horgászkalandok Erdei Attilával*

Horgászkalandok Erdei Attilával-- SZINKRONOS DVDRIP 







```
http://data.hu/get/736541/horgaszkalandok_E.A.part1.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736542/horgaszkalandok_E.A.part2.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736544/horgaszkalandok_E.A.part3.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736545/horgaszkalandok_E.A.part4.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736546/horgaszkalandok_E.A.part5.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736548/horgaszkalandok_E.A.part6.rar 
http://data.hu/get/736549/horgaszkalandok_E.A.part7.rar
```
 
JELSZÓ:

```
atosz43
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 10)

BRex írta:


> [SIZE=+1]Kapitális pontyok V. rész [/SIZE]DVDRIP
> 
> 
> Tartalom:
> ...


 
Mirror:

```
http://data.hu/get/1296875/Kapitalis_pontyok_V._resz.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/1296877/Kapitalis_pontyok_V._resz.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/1296878/Kapitalis_pontyok_V._resz.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/1296880/Kapitalis_pontyok_V._resz.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/1296881/Kapitalis_pontyok_V._resz.part5.rar
http://data.hu/get/1296882/Kapitalis_pontyok_V._resz.part6.rar
http://data.hu/get/1296883/Kapitalis_pontyok_V._resz.part7.rar
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 11)

*Finomszerelékes Mesterfogások*

<table class="foto-left" width="140"><tbody><tr><td align="center">

 </td></tr> <tr><td valign="middle"> 
</td></tr> </tbody></table> *Döme Gábor filmajánlója*
Az új filmem kora tavasztól késő őszig, 5 különböző epizódban mutatja be a legeredményesebb finomszerelékes technikákat. Aki velem tart, újabb (eddig) féltve őrzött titkokat, és rendkívül eredményes mesterfogásokat ismerhet meg! Elsőként bepillantást nyerhetnek a tél végi rakós botos, majd a kora tavaszi leheletfinom pickerbotos horgászat rejtelmeibe. A nyár kellős közepén, a legnagyobb melegben, a Balatonon mutatom be, hogy miként lehet akár percenként (!) dévérkeszeget fogni matchbottal. Az ősz a folyóvízi horgászat igazi szezonja. Ekkor látogatunk el a Duna folyóra. Itt a rakós botos folyóvízi horgászat, és a dunai dévérezés rejtelmeibe avatom be az érdeklődőket. Végül egy nem hétköznapi „csata” szemtanúi lehetnek a nézők. Késő ősszel, a hazai bojlis horgászat egyik legnagyobb egyéniségével: Kovács Zoltánnal (az SBS SziKo Team tagjával) mértük össze tudásunkat és szerencsénket. Mindketten saját módszerünkkel (Zoltán a bojlis, míg én a feeder technikával) próbáltunk a 8 órás horgászat során a lehető legtöbb halat kifogni. A nem hétköznapi, izgalmas horgászatot, gyönyörű kapitális halak fárasztása, és számtalan hasznos tanács és trükk teszi teljessé!
<table class="foto-left" width="200"><tbody><tr><td align="center">

 </td></tr> <tr><td valign="middle"> 
</td></tr> </tbody></table> A finomszerelékes horgászat elkötelezett híve vagy? Újdonságra, érdekességre, garantáltan működő megoldásokra vágysz? Akkor is szeretnél halat fogni, amikor más nem tud? Tarts velem!
Az új, 5 epizódból álló filmem három része a folyóvízi, míg kettő az állóvízi horgászat rejtelmeibe avatja be a nézőt. Négy epizód kizárólag a feederbotos, egy pedig a rakós botos horgászat speciális módját, és mesterfogásait mutatja be a lehető legrészletesebben. Számos – sokakat foglalkoztató – probléma megoldásában adok konkrét tippeket: Hogyan horgásszunk a gébektől hemzsegő Dunán; miként lehet őket kikerülni, és helyettük termetes halakat fogni? Hogyan lehet szelektálni a különböző halfajokat? Mi a titka a távoli, pontos, feederbotos dobásnak? Hogyan tudunk kiélezett helyzetben (akár versenykörülmények között), kapástalan időszakban is pontyot fogni? Miként kell használni a legújabb „titkos” adalékokat és csalogatóanyagokat? 
Garantálom, hogy a most is naprakész hasznos tanácsok és konkrét megoldások, sokat segítenek majd minden finomszerelékes horgásznak!
DVD Rip

```
http://data.hu/get/1422848/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part01.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422849/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part02.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422850/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part03.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422851/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part04.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422852/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part05.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422853/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part06.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422854/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part07.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422855/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part08.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422856/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part09.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422857/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part10.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422858/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part11.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422859/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part12.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422860/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part13.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422861/Finomszerelekes_mesterfogasok.part14.rar
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 11)

*Az eredményes horgászat titka*

Csatolás megtekintése 425667
Az eredményes horgászat titka 
DVD Rip


```
http://data.hu/get/1430243/Papp_Jozsef_-_Az_eredmenyes_horgaszat_titka.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/1430244/Papp_Jozsef_-_Az_eredmenyes_horgaszat_titka.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/1430245/Papp_Jozsef_-_Az_eredmenyes_horgaszat_titka.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/1430246/Papp_Jozsef_-_Az_eredmenyes_horgaszat_titka.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/1430247/Papp_Jozsef_-_Az_eredmenyes_horgaszat_titka.part5.rar
http://data.hu/get/1430249/Papp_Jozsef_-_Az_eredmenyes_horgaszat_titka.part6.rar
http://data.hu/get/1430250/Papp_Jozsef_-_Az_eredmenyes_horgaszat_titka.part7.rar
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 11)

*Óriás dévérek földjén*

<table class="foto-left" width="147"> <tbody><tr><td align="center">

</td></tr> <tr><td valign="middle"> 
</td></tr> </tbody></table> A Tubertini - Maros Mix csapat tagjai közül négyen – Ambrus Tibor, Barna Szilárd, Döme Gábor és Vidó Ferenc – ellátogattak Németországba, a híres Mulde Kupák helyszínére. De ebben az évben nem a verseny kedvéért utaztak ilyen távolra az ismert horgászok. A csodálatos Mulde folyó (és tározó tava) olyan halfaunával rendelkezik, amely messze földön híres. A finomszerelékes horgászok itt olyan halakat foghatnak, amelyről máshol csak álmodnak. A csapat, a nem hétköznapi élménnyel kecsegtető horgászat mellet, négy különböző (match, rakós, feeder, bolognai) technikát és hozzá illő etetőanyag keverékeket próbált ki. Az itt megszerzett értékes tapasztalatok bekerültek a Maros Mix Mesterműhely adatbázisába, és a későbbiek folyamán, más helyszíneken is kamatoztathatók. Ezeket a tapasztalatokat kívánják az ismert mesterhorgászok megosztani Önökkel, miközben fantasztikus méretű halak kifogásában gyönyörködhetnek.

A film 2005-ben készült.
DVDRip



```
http://data.hu/get/1428166/Oriasdeverek_foldjen.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/1428169/Oriasdeverek_foldjen.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/1428173/Oriasdeverek_foldjen.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/1428177/Oriasdeverek_foldjen.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/1428179/Oriasdeverek_foldjen.part5.rar
http://data.hu/get/1428182/Oriasdeverek_foldjen.part6.rar
http://data.hu/get/1428184/Oriasdeverek_foldjen.part7.rar
http://data.hu/get/1428185/Oriasdeverek_foldjen.part8.rar
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 11)

*Finomszerelékkel a dévér horgászata*














DVDRip

```
http://data.hu/get/1422862/A_Dever_Horgaszata.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422863/A_Dever_Horgaszata.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422864/A_Dever_Horgaszata.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422865/A_Dever_Horgaszata.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422866/A_Dever_Horgaszata.part5.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422867/A_Dever_Horgaszata.part6.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422868/A_Dever_Horgaszata.part7.rar
http://data.hu/get/1422869/A_Dever_Horgaszata.part8.rar
```


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 12)

*The secret carp ANGOL*

*angol szerintem, így is élvezhető még azok számára is, akik nem beszélik az angol nyelvet...*
00:52:57​ avi 
DVDrip 
XVID 464x352 25.00fps 1729Kbps
​ MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 105Kbps​







​

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/101591339/The_secret_carp__fishing.my1.ru_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/101595425/The_secret_carp__fishing.my1.ru_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/101599707/The_secret_carp__fishing.my1.ru_.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/101602874/The_secret_carp__fishing.my1.ru_.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/101672357/The_secret_carp__fishing.my1.ru_.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/101675945/The_secret_carp__fishing.my1.ru_.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/101679039/The_secret_carp__fishing.my1.ru_.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/101681074/The_secret_carp__fishing.my1.ru_.part8.rar
```
 
​


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 12)

*Feederbottal folyóvizen (2003)*





DVDRip
AVI 
*X*VID 528x384 25.00fps 1093Kbps MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 128Kbps​

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/145058613/Feederbottal_foly_vizen.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145059932/Feederbottal_foly_vizen.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145064900/Feederbottal_foly_vizen.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145151178/Feederbottal_foly_vizen.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145152910/Feederbottal_foly_vizen.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145154378/Feederbottal_foly_vizen.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145156160/Feederbottal_foly_vizen.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145157232/Feederbottal_foly_vizen.part8.rar
```

<!--IMG1-->


----------



## BRex (2009 Július 12)

*Feederbottal állóvizen (2003)*

Feederbottal állóvizen (2003)









DVDRip
AVI 
XVID 560x400 25.00fps 1213Kbps


​

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/144635815/Feederbottal_allovizen.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144684159/Feederbottal_allovizen.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144687768/Feederbottal_allovizen.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144692326/Feederbottal_allovizen.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144696675/Feederbottal_allovizen.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144978093/Feederbottal_allovizen.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144982086/Feederbottal_allovizen.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144988985/Feederbottal_allovizen.part8.rar
```


----------



## zsolyo (2009 Augusztus 3)

*tata*

Sziasztok most 7.-én megyünk a Tatai deritő tóra pecázni remélem sikerrel járunk sok hal kifogásának élményével gazdagszunk!


----------



## Subri Joska (2009 Augusztus 5)

A horgászat a csendes örültek sportja...És én is az vagyok


----------



## lilike1988 (2009 Augusztus 6)

tényleg azok sportja, régen én is szerettem, de mostanában nem szoktam...


----------



## csiko70 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Az igazi horgász tényleg csendes, de őrültnek inkább azokat a manapság sajnos egyre többen levő, csak magukat horgásznak nevező, idiótákat nevezném, akik a horgászat megkezdése után max 2 órával már olyan részegek, hogy azt sem tudják miért keveredtek egy nagy víz partjára.


----------



## Deveeso (2009 Szeptember 1)

Szisztok, segítséget szeretnék kérni. Szeptember Közepén utazok Kanadába és nincs tapasztalatom az ottani horgászatokrol.
Toronto környékén szeretnék pecázni minden tippet örömmel fogadnék. Az is érdekelne hogy érdemes e csónakot bérelni az ontario-n vagy csak szervezett turával lehet lazacot fogni? elöre is köszönöm!!


----------



## franjo72 (2009 Szeptember 2)

csiko70 írta:


> Az igazi horgász tényleg csendes, de őrültnek inkább azokat a manapság sajnos egyre többen levő, csak magukat horgásznak nevező, idiótákat nevezném, akik a horgászat megkezdése után max 2 órával már olyan részegek, hogy azt sem tudják miért keveredtek egy nagy víz partjára.




Ja, ezeket :111:én sem szeretem. Betintázik és rájön az énekelhetnék vagy ha nagyon "művelt" a társaság, akkor röpködnek a káromkodások, ordítoznak. Aki meg csendesen szeretne kikapcsolódni, az nyugodtan pakolhat.


----------



## franjo72 (2009 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! Kanadában mennyire eltrejedt a feederbotos horgászat?


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 16)

egy kis Irorszagi latkep, es ocean horgaszat. es nyugis video
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8UumT5i6tNE&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8UumT5i6tNE&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mbalintg (2009 Október 30)

*horgászat*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content. 

A canadahun nem enged, bemutatni, vagy a megtalálásához irányítást adni olyan tartalmú anyagoknak, amelyek a copyright (szerzői jog) által védettek, 
csak akkor ha a szükséges legális engedély megvan rá. 






Ki szeret horgászni-mire?-és hol?


----------



## echo (2009 Október 30)

én nagyon,de sajna mostanában nincs rá lehetőségem.


----------



## ritus002 (2009 Október 31)

Én szeretek.A férjemmel szoktam járni pecázni.Rétimajorba.Nagyon jó hely.Ajánlom mindenkinek.Fejér megyében van.


----------



## mbalintg (2009 November 8)

Énis nagyon szeretek horgászni. De csak a duna, Ipar csatorna és a patkányosi tóra megyek el mindig azok a legjobbak Győr közelébe.


----------



## Jeri (2009 November 9)

Én még életemben nem horgásztam...de szeretnék..csak közben sajnálom a halakat!


----------



## mbalintg (2009 November 9)

"Hát nagyon nem kell őket félteni,, van belölük igazábol sok. Tudod azér telepítenek mindig.De azér mindenkinek jó egyszer legalább mindent kipróbálni.Szem jó horgászni.


----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Február 21)

*Sziasztok pecások!*

Remeélm így tavasz közeledtével,kicsit aktívabbak lesztek pecás társaim.Egy kis ösztönző.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 4)

*

 
* 

*Szolunáris táblázat a 2010-es évre.*

* MOHOSZ*: 2010.évi országos és területi horgászengedélyek árai:

Országos általános területi engedély: 76000 Ft, ifjúsági 34000 Ft.
Általános gyermek területi engedély: 5000 Ft.
Részleges gyermek területi engedély: 950 Ft.


----------



## szeptemb (2010 Március 14)

Szívem szerint folyóvizi horgász lennék (Dráva),de a rablásokat látva (gereblye,eresztőháló stb.) kénytelen vagyok fizetős tavakon a pontyot halnak kinevezve (harcsa,süllő nix) a horgászok megmentőjét kárászt fogni és örülni.


----------



## TrafficLight (2010 Március 22)

*Catching the impossible*

Nem tudom kinek volt szerencséje látni ezt a filmet vagy ennek bármelyik részét, de részemről csak ajánlani tudom.

Itt egy trailer:
<object width="640" height="385"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T9PGHz5kWVg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></object>


----------



## anita197 (2010 Március 29)

Jeri írta:


> Én még életemben nem horgásztam...de szeretnék..csak közben sajnálom a halakat!




Egy sporthorgász nem bántja a halakat,azokat vissza is lehet engedni,én példáúl kifogom lefényképezem ha van rajt sérűlés lefertőtlenítem a sebet és utánna visszaengedem.


----------



## kafa100 (2010 Április 26)

Ha a fenekezésre akarsz áttérni szerintem válaszd a Feeder botos technikát


----------



## Krisi92 (2010 Április 26)

A horgászat nem unalmas? Mármint egész nap arra várni, hogy fogj valamit.... Monjuk oké, biztos nagyon jó érzés, ha fogsz valami szép, nagy halat, de akkor is...


----------



## Csill69 (2010 Április 28)

A párom nagy pecás. Szinte lételeme. 
Sokszor érzem úgy, hogy árt a kapcsolatunknak.


----------



## kafa100 (2010 Május 5)

Sziasztok
Látom itt is nagy a csend, mindenki elment pecázni?


----------



## AndiC (2010 Május 5)

*Funny fishing*

Mindenki pecázik  csendben, mert pecázni csendben KELL 
<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/lge3hyQt-Nc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f width=384 height=308 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Botrány! Lebuldózerezik a népszerű horgásztanyát*

Áll a bál a püspökmolnári önkormányzat és a Rába-parton kiépült horgásztanyák tulajdonosai között, mert a falunak fontos szennyvíztisztítót a parti házak közvetlen közelébe építtetnék. – Ott lenne a repceföldön a szennyvíztisztító – mutatja a horgásztanya egyik tulajdonosa _Rózsa Imre,_ a házától második parcellát. Ez borzasztó, mert az uralkodó szélirány északi, 25 méterről beterítene itt mindent bűzzel. Vele járjuk körbe a Rába-partján lévő, veszélyeztetett kis kolóniát. Az 1970-es évek végén a területet horgásztanyák létesítésére adta bérbe a helyi termelőszövetkezet. Az 1990-es évek közepén a bérlők megvásárolták a területeket, aztán sorra épültek fel a hétvégi- és pihenőházak. Vannak gyönyörű, igényesen parkosított kis házak, vannak szegényesebbek is.
- A hétvégét 150-200 ember itt tölti. Van, aki egész nyáron itt él, én meg egész évben itt lakom. Majd a bűzben élünk? – teszi fel a kérdést _Horváth Ottóné._
- Mi is itt lakunk, felújítottuk a házat - állítja egy fiatalember, _Csöndör Péter._ – A baj ott van, hogy egy kivétellel itt minden házat engedély nélkül építettünk - mondja _Szalay István,_ akinek az egyik legszebb háza van kovácsoltvas kerítéssel a parton. - Én püspökmolnári születésű vagyok. Felhívtak telefonon a faluból azzal: le lesz mindenünk buldózerolva. Eddig jó barátságban voltam a polgármesterrel, aki annakidején csak annyit mondott: Építsetek nyugodtan, nem kell semmi. -






Ebből van most a baj. A község pályázata nyert a Kistelepülések szennyvízkezelése című regionális pályázaton. Az itt ingatlannal rendelkezők ezután tudták meg, mi készül. Írtak a Nyugat-dunántúli Fejlesztési Ügynökségnek, a vízügynek, a népegészségügyi intézetnek, a polgármesteri hivatalnak is levelet. Hivatkoztak arra, hogy ingatlanjaikra önerőből bevezették az áramot, a vezetékes ívóvizet, az önkormányzat megoldotta a közvilágítást, igénybe veszik a szervezett szemétszállítást.
- A közvilágítást is a polgármester intézte, mi meg hálából a focicsapat támogatására összedobtunk 80-100 ezer forintot. Kiderült, hogy a pályázat szakmai értékelését két független külső szakértő végezte, akik nem találták aggályosnak a telep elhelyezkedését, hiszen a földhivatalban ma is gazdasági épület, szántó szerepel ezen a területen. De a polgármester tudta, hogy nem az. A tervező pedig kérdésemre elmondta: csak részlegesen zárt szennyvíztározóról van szó – hallom _Szalay Istvántól.
_
A 33 tulajdonos nem hagyja magát: megfellebbezték a szennyvíztározó létesítését. Erről másodfokon Budapesten az országos szakhatóság dönt majd. Szakértőhöz, ügyvédhez is fordultak, kérik telkeik átminősítését. Hangsúlyozták: nem a falusiak ellen vannak, de a tisztító épüljön máshova. _Varga Lajos_ polgármester nem kívánt az ügyben nyilatkozni.
*A távolság 20, vagy 150 méter?*
A szennyvíztisztító telepet zárt technológiával, zajvédelemmel és biofilterezéssel, a jogszabályban előírt védőtávolságon belül tervezték. Műtárgyai a helyrajzi számú ingatlanoktól 26 méterre, a falu Petőfi utcai ingatlanaitól 280 méteres védőtávolságban vannak áll a püspökmolnári önkormányzat levelében. Ezzel szemben az ingatlantulajdonosok szerint ha teljesen zárt lenne a szennyvíztisztító telep, akkor jó a 20 méter, de itt legalább 150 méternek meg kellenne lenni.


*Gátszakadás fenyeget a majsi tavaknál*

A szakemberek úton vannak a horgásztavakhoz. Öt-hat házat fenyegethet a gátszakadás. A megáradt majsi tavaknál gátszakadástól tartanak a szakemberek – tájékoztatta a Baranya megyei katasztrófavédelem hétfő este az MTI-t. Közlésük szerint a szakemberek úton vannak a horgásztavakhoz. Öt-hat házat fenyegethet a gátszakadás.​


----------



## Mák János (2010 Május 18)

Botrány, hogy ma Mo.-on ilyenek megtörténhetnek...


----------



## Mák János (2010 Május 18)

Az is számít, hogy milyen környezetben, és milyen vizen horgászol. Sok sikert!


----------



## geri1212 (2010 Május 21)

fogd meg és engedd vissza


----------



## geri1212 (2010 Május 21)

Szerintem a legjobb horgászvizek a víztározók és bányatavak


----------



## bambera (2010 Május 26)

Régen szoktunk horgászni de nincs rá pénzem.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Vb-hatodik lett a mindszenti horgász*

*A magyar csapat tagjaként a hatodik helyen végzett a belgiumi Gentben megrendezett veterán horgász-világbajnokságon Kazy Csaba mindszenti horgász.*


A versenyző – aki két éve Portugáliában az ezüstérmes válogatott tagja volt – a bajai Várszegi Józseffel, a gödi Benyó Jánossal és a budapesti Zsíros Andrással alkotott csapatot (trénerük Lőrincz Dénes volt).

A vb-n nyolc ország két napon keresztül harcolt az érmekért. A kétnapos versenyen kétszer három óra állt rendelkezésre a horgászoknak a minél több hal kifogására, ám az eredmények ezúttal nem kedveztek honfitársainknak: a csapat azonos eredményt ért el a franciákkal, de a kifogott halak tömege alapján végül alulmaradt (a végeredményt a szektorokban megszerzett egyéni helyezések összesítése határozta meg).

*Veterán horgász-világbajnokság, végeredmény:*
1. Belgium, 2. Anglia, 3. Olaszország, 4. Hollandia, 5. Franciaország, *6. Magyarország,* 7. Németország, 8. Portugália.​


----------



## csillout (2010 Október 4)

sziasztok
mi a párommal nagy pecások vagyunk, de főleg a nyári szezonban. kedvenc helyeink: Kis-Duna, taksonyi holtág, szigetcsépi holtág; Tass, Százhalombatta - erőmű-kifolyó


----------



## vadkolbasz (2010 Október 6)

Nálunk a fiaim horgásznak.Szelidi-tó,Duna


----------



## ichbinalj (2010 Október 6)

A gyerekekkel a jatek halakra es kincsekre. Amugy, a Csendes oceannal barmire.


----------



## v.pista (2010 Október 8)

Én becsülöm a horgászokat, mert türelmes emberek.


----------



## v.pista (2010 Október 8)

Nekem ne fogjanak halat mert sajnos nem szeretem. Pedig Japánban és a Skandináv államokban élők, akik sok halat esznek nagyon hosszú életűek.


----------



## Timkey (2010 Október 22)

Mi is nagy horgászok vagyunk a párommal. Főként a Sajóra szoktunk lejárni kicsit kikapcsolódni.


----------



## kriszta876 (2010 Október 25)

én nem


----------



## sanchoo (2010 Október 25)

Timkey írta:


> Mi is nagy horgászok vagyunk a párommal. Főként a Sajóra szoktunk lejárni kicsit kikapcsolódni.


Szintén Sajó!\\m/


----------



## soltaa (2010 Október 27)

busa ponty csuka: Dszép nagy tavakban kissebb folyokban: D


----------



## soltaa (2010 Október 27)

sajnos már rég volt időm horgászni:S


----------



## Laca11 (2011 Február 9)

v.pista írta:


> Én becsülöm a horgászokat, mert türelmes emberek.


Én is. Nem bírnék sokat ücsörögni a vízparton, utálok várni.


----------



## zenesz33 (2011 Február 11)

régebben horgásztam de már nincs hozzá türelmem


----------



## nature77 (2011 Február 12)

szeretem nagyon a horgászatot...illetve a természetet..úgy gondolom..ez a két dolog közel áll egymáshoz.!


----------



## quino (2011 Április 30)

Én szeretek, a Pest környéki tavakban néha a dunán


----------



## solya128 (2011 Május 10)

jó dolog bár jó rég voltam már...


----------



## AGETIN (2011 Május 10)

Én szeretek a Balatonon pontyozni (fenekezővel) egy-egy kisebb bányatón uszóval keszegezni, de az igazi: kis motoros hajóról plasztik kalamárival nagy halra pecázni!


----------



## herrob (2011 Május 17)

A Ponty


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 7)

*Világbajnok a magyar horgászcsapat*
2011. 06. 06. 21.55​ <RIGHT> 
*A Spro-Exner-Molnársziget a világ legjobb horgász klubcsapatainak versenyén az első helyen végzett a hétvégén, a szerbiai Golubacban rendezett világbajnokságon.​*
A magyar együttes hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a kétnapos, kétszer négy órás küzdelemben a _Milkovics Péter, Déry Gábor, Tremmel Balázs, Schmidt Attila, Palotai Kristóf, Hegyes Zoltán összeállítású csapat, Nagy Attila vezetésével, Zelei József_ segédletével, már szombaton az élre állt.

*A folytatásban - vasárnap - az együttesnek sikerült tovább növelnie előnyét, így magabiztosan nyerte a viadalt, amelyen 24 ország csapatával mérte össze tudását.
*
​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038682&rnd_val=79829454436"></SCRIPT><CENTER>





</CENTER>XLsport ​


----------



## Scythia (2011 Július 7)

*horgaszok*

Torontoi horgaszok hol vannak?
tarsasagot, otleteket varok, ki tud egy jo helyet Ontarioban 
ahol kempingezni lehet, kenuzni, horgaszni, vadaszni ?
sok szep helyen jartam mar, de nem szeretek mindig ugyanoda viszamenni, ezert keresek uj helyeket, es uj arcokat akik nem felnek a szunyogtol, es mernek ejszaka az erdoben aludni 

udv, Istvan


----------



## GIGI (2011 Július 7)

*TH koszi ezt a csuda jo hirt! GRATULA A MOLNARSZIGETIEKNEK!!!!*

megkerdezhetem, csak ollozod a cikkeket, vagy Te magad is horgaszol? es ha igen, hol? versenyhorgasz vagy, vagy "csak" "konyhai" ?


----------



## GIGI (2011 Július 7)

horgaszott valaki mostanaban Hollandmars-on, (Bradford kornyeke)? 
par eve hallottam, a viz jo, nadas a partjan es vannak potykak... most azt hallottam "bedoglott" a viz.


----------



## GIGI (2011 Július 9)

egy hasznalhato honlap, hatha valaki meg nem ismeri:
http://www.ontario.ca/fishinghttp://www.ontario.ca/fishing[HIDE]www.ontario.ca/fishing[/HIDE]


----------



## gittik (2011 Augusztus 9)

Csak régen szerettem, már nincs rá időm.


----------



## dewil2 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*.*

én rablóhalazni szeretek, főleg harcsa, csuka, balin stb...


----------



## pil82 (2011 Augusztus 17)

utoljára kb 20 éve pecáztam valahogy nem az én világom de ki tudja majd ha lehiggadok talán


----------



## tomka1 (2011 Augusztus 20)

szerintem unalmas


----------



## fbbb (2011 Október 10)

Ha van kivel beszélgetned sör mellett, akkor nem az.


----------



## nncrys (2011 Október 10)

én szeretek, de utálom a halat és visszadobom a vízbe had éljen


----------



## gabesy25 (2011 Október 11)

nem szeretek horgászni


----------



## spencerhell (2011 Október 14)

szeretek horgászni


----------



## spencerhell (2011 Október 14)

jah a probléma csak az hogy ellopták a horgászcuccomat...


----------



## spencerhell (2011 Október 14)

ha megtudom ki volt...beetetem a halaknak


----------



## gyportal (2011 Október 16)

Gyergyóremetén a Maros folyó mentén, mindenre


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 11)

*Nem drágulnak a horgászengedélyek a Balatonon*
​*Nem változik jövőre a balatoni horgászjegyek ára, és gyerekjegyet vezet be a Balatoni Halgazdálkodási Nonprofit Zrt. - tájékoztatta Füstös Gábor vezérigazgató kedden az MTI-t.​*
Kifejtette, hogy a haltelepítés, halőrzés növekvő költségei ellenére az ad lehetőséget a társaságnak az idei árak megtartására, hogy a korábbiaknál többen horgásztak a Balatonon, ezért várhatóan nő a társaság horgászjegy-értékesítésből származó bevétele.

A* gyerekek* számára vásárolható horgászjegyeket az árusok és a szülők is drágának találták, ezért az eddigi, *16 éves korig* igénybe vehető horgászengedély helyett *a jövő évben bevezetik a gyerekjegyet, amelyet 14 éves korig lehet kiváltani, egy évre 1500 forintért. *
A másik,* fiataloknak *kínált új jegytípus az* ifjúsági jegy lesz*, ezt a *14-18 éves* korosztály veheti meg; az éves általános balatoni engedély* 22 ezer*, a partközeli balatoni jegy *10 ezer* forintba kerül.
Az általános *felnőtt területi engedély* ára, amellyel a Balaton egész területén, a Kis-Balatonon és a Nyugati-övcsatornán is lehet horgászni, továbbra is *60 ezer *forint lesz. 
A* partközeli* balatoni engedélyhez jövőre is *26 *ezer forintért juthatnak hozzá a *18 és 65 év közöttiek*. 
Szintén *változatlan áron* kínálja a nonprofit társaság *a napi, a háromnapos és a tíznapos jegyeit, *legfeljebb a kerekítések miatt fordulhat elő néhány jegytípusnál néhány száz forintos eltérés a korábbi árakhoz képest.

​


----------



## vf419 (2012 Március 16)

pisztrangra es torpeharcsara


----------



## gyongyevi (2012 Március 16)

én is szeretek horgászni és a halat is megenni.


----------



## Baradlay123 (2012 Május 9)

A halat visszaengedem, mert a hal az úszni akar.


----------



## Baradlay123 (2012 Május 9)

Olyan helyen horgászok ahol a halak nagy számban találhatók.


----------



## Baradlay123 (2012 Május 9)

A hasukon keresztül közelítem meg a halakat.


----------



## Baradlay123 (2012 Május 9)

A csalim speciális.


----------



## vvvpt (2012 Május 20)

milyen rég is voltam pecázni már.... kéne menni


----------



## Facool (2012 Május 26)

*Horgászat*

Nálunk a fiúk a fő pecások, csak sajnos nem nagyon jut rá idő. Általában vasárnap megyünk ki a vad természetbe: folyók összefolyásához, tavakhoz. Fő szempont, hogy nem mehet semmi rovására, csak akkor mehetünk, ha minden tuti, otthon a suliban és a munkahelyen is. Kb. 2 éve kezdtük a Balatonon, egy bambuszbottal. Kisfiam sorozatos kapási után édesapja is kedvet kapott, s azóta a folyamatos tanulás állapotában minél több és több ismeretre szeretnének szert tenni ezzel kapcsolatban. Botok, orsók, stb. típusai, etetési módszerek, szóval van választék.


----------



## nazsi01 (2012 Június 6)

Nekem már az is felüdülés, ha nézem a sógoromat, miközben horgászik, én meg sörözök mellette.


----------



## hoho55 (2012 Július 12)

Én egyedül járok mert a feleségem fél a bogaraktól és minden olyantól ami nem visel-viselhet cipőt. Ha megérkezem -ez nem reklám- a Szécsényi kavicsbánya -tóhoz az első meginni egy kupicával hogy akármi történne is,akkor se tudjak haza menni.Erre bárki kifejezheti a rosszalását -hogy lám egy iszákos- de Én nem érzem magam annak.A legfontosabb szempont a szabadság érzése,hogy bármi történhet, Én csak másnap tudok hazamenni. Állandó, kiépített stégem van egy lakókocsival kb.6 éve,de ha horgászni mentem le,még sohasem kellett volna hazamenni úgy hogy az ne ért volna rá másnap is. Szeretek horgászni "gyerekkorom óta" de már egy ideje jobbára az érzés miatt szeretek. Sokan azt gondolhatják /öregedés szenilissé válás jelei/ mutatkoznak az emberen.Pedig szerintem nem,inkább az új horgászrend elfogadása,aminek már 2 éve. A régi szabály:2 nemeshal+1 rabló+egyéb apróhal.Az új szabály : maradt a 2db nemeshal,de már nem kötelező a méretes halat megtartani és az beírni,hanem vissza lehet engedni és a horgászatot tovább folytatni és fokozatosan így állt be a fordulat hogy már nincs tele a fogási naplóm,kb. csak félig de a szórakozás és az élmény megmaradt. Bár gondolom sokan visszaélnek a jó szándékkal mert a cél szerintem az volt, hogy a többség szórakozásból horgászik az a szűk réteg meg úgy is elviszi a halat.
A legnagyobb kínom hogy mindig magamnak kell megtisztítani a halat a vízparton mivel panelben lakom,otthon meg folytathatom tovább a finomítást.
A feleségem legnagyobb sajnálata által mivel Ő nem ért hozzá.Ebből csak azt a tényt akartam kihozni hogy mikor haza megyek az mindig egy igen hosszú műszak. Az egészhez hozzátartozik még hogy gerincsérült kerekesszékes vagyok,ezt a tényt nem azért közlöm hogy sajnálkozzon valaki rajtam,hanem ha valaki belekerül egy ilyen helyzetbe lásson egy kimozdulási lehetőséget mert a bezártság a legrosszabb és ha tudok valakinek ebben segíteni az legalább akkora örömet okoz számomra is mint Ő neki.
Olvastam egy hozzászólást hogy ebből a fórumból hiányolják a technikai trükkök és fortélyok bemutatását,leírását.Ha a Fórum résztvevői úgy gondolják hogy van lehetőségük ilyemről írni akkor tegyék meg. És Én miért nem,-talán azért nem Én szeretném kezdeni mivel új "tag" vagyok s talán annak kellene elketdeni aki megnyitotta ezt a Fórumot de legalább is egy régebbi tagnak-.
Különben Én igazából jobban hasonlítok arra a rajzfilmbéli figurára amit sokan szeretnek,mint arra aki megmondja hogy mivel és miként csinálják.
ui.: a nyeletőfékes orsókat nefelejtsék el kinyitni,mivel úgy járhatnak mint az egyik horgásztársam 2 hete: bedobott aztán valamit csinálhatott a stégen mert mink csak a nagy csobbanásra figyeltünk fel,azt hittük valami nagy harcsa rabolt, de kiderült hogy csak a horgásztársunk ugrott a botja után.Szerencsére a bot,sőt még a hal is meglett az akció után. Üdvözlettel egy hohó!


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Július 13)

hoho55 írta:


> .
> ui.: a nyeletőfékes orsókat nefelejtsék el kinyitni,mivel úgy járhatnak mint az egyik horgásztársam 2 hete: bedobott aztán valamit csinálhatott a stégen mert mink csak a nagy csobbanásra figyeltünk fel,azt hittük valami nagy harcsa rabolt, de kiderült hogy csak a horgásztársunk ugrott a botja után.Szerencsére a bot,sőt még a hal is meglett az akció után. Üdvözlettel egy hohó!



Ha már nyeletőfékes, akkor tényleg ne felejtsétek kinyitni, de bevágáskor figyeljetek arra is hogy előbb az orsó karján tekerjetek egyet, mert úgy jártok mint én...
ajándékba kaptam és első alkalommal újra csalizásnál simán , egy pici berántással indítottam a kicejgolást, kis gubanc lett, később kapásnál bevágtam, nagy gubi lett.... ez a két eset volt a tandíjam, a harmadik már a haver sara volt, a hal nem lett meg, de a zsinórt ki tudtuk húzni hogy ne akadjon bele senki, mert az is bosszantó tud lenni..azóta már automatikusan kartekerés, aztán akasztás...


----------



## hoho55 (2012 Július 17)

Nehezen indul a buli. Talán a kedv csináláshoz egy kis ízelítő. Én így oldottam meg hogy ne legyen különösebb akadálya a stégen való tarózkodásnak.Csatolás megtekintése 922943


----------



## Donateus (2012 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!
Szeptemberben megyek Kanadába rokonokhoz egy fél évre, (ha engednek addig a határon) És nagyon tudatlan vagyok a kanadai horgászattal kapcsolatban, de szeretném kipróbálni az Ontarión a pecát. Kell e és ha igen milyen engedély kell a horgászathoz kint? Esetlegv válthatok e engedélyt? Illetve van e valaki aki volt már az Ontarió-n horgászni? Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat.


----------



## Donateus (2012 Augusztus 20)

Bocs megtaláltam a válaszokat az első2 kérdésre. Már csak az utolsó kérdésre szeretnék választ kapni.


----------



## Scythia (2012 Augusztus 22)

te, az Ontario to nagyon nagy, ugy konkretan hol akarsz pecazni? irj ha itt vagy, en eleg gyakran megyek 
habar nem is olyan nagy, epp most uszta at egy 14 eves kislany 
42 km. kicsit kemenyebb lehet mint a Balaton atuszas . . .


----------



## Donateus (2012 Augusztus 23)

Szia! 
Whitby környéke lenne a célpont.


----------



## kisbalázs (2012 Szeptember 4)

Asszony: Miért szeret valaki horgászni ? 
Ember: Mert csend van és nyugalom ! 
Asszony: Akkor én is megyek veled legközelebb !
Ember: MONDOM CSEND VAN ÉS NYUGALOM !!!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 22)

*Egymillió dollárt érhet a világ legnagyobb tonhala

*











<right> 
</right>*Guy Yocom **horgász és csapata Cabo San Lucas-ban járt pecázni, ahol egy világrekord méretű tonhal akadt a horgukra. Yocomnak San Diego-ba kell szállítania a halat hitelesítésre, és ha sikerrel jár, akkor a Nemzetközi Sporthorgász Szövetség (International Game Fishing Association, IGFA) versenykiírásának értelmében egymillió dollár üti a markát.*<right>
</right>
A történet úgy kezdődött, hogy a Dana Pointban élő horgász és csapata a hajójukról néhány nagyobb testű halat pillantott meg a delfinek közt. 
Yocomék nem is tétlenkedtek, azonban csak néhány kisebb halat sikerült kifogniuk, amikor horogra akadt az óriás... 

A szörnyet 55 perc alatt sikerült kifárasztania, majd miután mérlegeltek, nem hittek a szemüknek: az első mérésnél *190 *kilogrammon állt meg a mutató, majd második alkalommal még ennél is többet, közel *194*-et mért a mérleg. 

*A korábbi rekordot Mike Livingston tartja, aki 2010-ben fogta ki 183 kg-os tonhalát, amivel 33 éves rekordot döntött meg.*

Yocom egyelőre még nem örülhet, ugyanis először San Diego-ba kell szállítania a halat, ahol pontos mérések után hitelesíthetik a rekordját. 

_*Ha tényleg akkora a hal, mint amennyit először mutatott a mérleg, akkor az IGFA kiírása szerint az elismerés mellé egymillió dollárt kaphat jutalmul. 
*_






​


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Hello.Bojlizik,illetve gyúr-e saját bojlit valaki?


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Netalántán pelletet?


----------



## John Philips (2013 Február 26)

*egyszerű kenyérpufi készítő*

Lehet, hogy már láttátok, de olcsó kenyérpufi készítő:


Szerintem ötletes.


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

Legnyugtatóbb dolog a horgászat a világon!


----------



## Asbóth Fanni (2014 Szeptember 6)

Tatai tó a legjobb, bojlizàssal lehet nagy halakat fogni.


----------



## kaiser g (2017 Február 11)

19 csuka 3 nap alatt.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 12)

kaiser g írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1526313 Csatolás megtekintése 1526314 Csatolás megtekintése 1526315 Csatolás megtekintése 1526316 Csatolás megtekintése 1526317 Csatolás megtekintése 1526309 Csatolás megtekintése 1526310 Csatolás megtekintése 1526311 19 csuka 3 nap alatt.


Gratulációm!
Mikor és hol fogtad őket? Ha nem "Szikret" 
Már várjuk a tavaszt a fiammal mi is,mi pontyozáshoz készülődünk


----------



## kaiser g (2017 Május 29)

Bocs ,hogy idáig nem jelentkeztem,de nagyon busy volt am.Ma+23 fok,felhős fülledt meleg néha eső,mégis jött 10 csuka.A család nem akart jönni,de nem bánták meg.

 



 
*St Ives Lakes Fishery cambridgeshire.*


----------



## kaiser g (2017 Június 14)

Kubában két hét alatt ez volt a legnagyobb.


----------



## kaiser g (2017 Június 22)

Tisztelt Horgásztársak! Mivel a fejembe vettem,hogy horgászok egyett Kanadában,ezért nagyon szívesen venném,ha valaki írna jó csukázó helyekről. Köszönettel: kaiser g


----------



## kaiser g (2017 Október 4)

Június 23.


----------



## kaiser g (2017 Október 4)

Magyarba 5 kapásból ezt az egyet sikerült partra húzni.


----------



## kaiser g (2017 December 10)

Igazi csukázó időjárás! Valaki akar délután jönni?


----------



## kaiser g (2019 Augusztus 15)




----------



## kaiser g (2019 Augusztus 15)

Tisztelettel Mindenkinek!


----------



## kaiser g (2019 Augusztus 15)

Tisztelt Kanadai Magyarok!Ha valaki esetleg tudna ajánlani egy közös kanadai horgászatot,azt nagyon megköszönném,és élnék a lehetőséggel.Természetesen a költségeket állom!


----------



## JónásImre HU (2020 Január 14)

Sziasztok!
Én is szeretek horgászni, már ki is váltottam az engedélyt.


----------



## JónásImre HU (2020 Január 14)

Pár kép, hogy nem füllentettem ("szeretek horgászni")!!


----------



## JónásImre HU (2020 Január 14)

Préri tó!!


----------



## jonasimi (2020 Január 14)

JónásImre HU írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én is szeretek horgászni, már ki is váltottam az engedélyt.


Frankó Apa....
Én váltittam ki Neked...


----------

